# Lucida disperazione



## ligheia (12 Settembre 2013)

Ed eccomi qua. 
Sono mesi che vi leggo, non con costanza perchè dall'ufficio, cercando  di lenire il dolore e cercare risposte nei vostri commenti.
La storia, se non fosse che la vivo in prima persona,  non è niente di  nuovo: a febbraio scopro che il mio compagno da vent'anni (è mio marito,  ma mi piace di piu' l'espressione) manda sms appassionati a una amica  comune. Non so se il tradimento sia stato consumato o meno, mi interessa  relativamente, i messaggi erano talmente intrisi di desiderio e di  volontà di compierlo che per me è già un dato di fatto.
Lui non rinnega il suo comportamento, se ne assume la responsabilità,  dice che gli dispiace di avermi procurato un dolore cosi forte, ma non  si dichiara pentito.
E' chiaro che questa persona lo prende molto, e non solo da un punto di  vista fisico.  Lui resta con me  sostenendo che si fosse accorto di  esserne veramente innamorato se ne sarebbe andato (bisogna dire che  anche lei è sposata), e che non voleva buttare nella spazzatura vent'anni di  vita insieme.
Dalle discussioni notturne  si scopre che da mesi - settembre dell'anno  scorso - stava  attraversando una profonda crisi personale di cui io non mi ero accorta   e di cui lui non mi aveva parlato, crisi che continua a tutt'oggi.  Riconosco che in quel lasso di tempo io sono stata assente, presa da  difficoltà mie personali e che è sicuramente mancato un dialogo tra noi.  Dal momento della scoperta  del tradimento comunque continuiamo a  vivere insieme,  lui  dice che è confuso e stordito e non sa che fare,  io  cerco di non assillarlo - siamo sempre stati molto indipendenti tra noi e  so che fargli pressione sarebbe il modo piu' sicuro per farlo  allontanare ancora di piu'. Oltrettutto ci sono suoi problemi lavorativi  complessi (imprenditore con un probabile fallimento in vista) che  pesano moltissimo sulla sua vita personale  (ma quanto pesano davvero in  una relazione?). Ma per me è difficilissimo  sostenere questa situazione indefinita. Nel frattempo  continuiamo a far l'amore, stiamo insieme, facciamo due brevi vacanze  con la famiglia (abbiamo due figlie adolescenti), anche a suo dire molto  serene. Da un lato dice che mi ama e che non riesce a concepire la sua  vita senza di me, che "lui è me", dall'altro che l'amore che c'era prima  non c'è piu', che sta cercando di salvare quello che c'è stato perchè  non si puo' buttare via una vita insieme ma che ha delle esigenze di  libertà che non si combinano con un matrimonio ....  e parla di noi al  passato,  sta ripercorrendo con la memoria la nostra storia. E ho la  sensazione che la riveda  per convincersi che quel che c'era non c'è  piu'. 
Nella situazione io sto crollando. So che sta sentendo  l'altra, qualche incontro sporadico è avvenuto e  purtroppo in alcune  occasioni non ho modo di evitare di sentirla perchè è la mamma della  migliore  amica della figlia piu' piccola.. 
Io lo amo ma non voglio una relazione ad ogni costo. Sto davvero male. 
Ieri ha avuto  un incontro con uno psicologo, per aiutarsi a capire. 
Se davvero riuscissimo a venirne fuori paradossalmente dovremmo  ringraziare questo episodio che ci farebbe ripartire su basi diverse. Ma  purtroppo credo sia difficile. Forse sarebbe utile una separazione per  ora temporanea per aiutarlo a chiarirsi? D'altra parte mi dispiacerebbe  troncare quel dialogo che pur nel dolore si era riaperto.
Voi come la vedete?
Scusatemi se non rispondero' velocemente, ma mi collego dal lavoro e non mi è sempre possibile avere modo di scrivere.


----------



## perplesso (12 Settembre 2013)

lui è depresso,tu non te ne 6 accorta per un bel periodo e lui ha cercato un raggio di sole.

non credo che la situazione sia del tutto compromessa,però diversamente dal solito sono dell'idea che consultare uno specialista non sia una cattiva idea.

soprattutto lui ha bisogno di capire come si sente e cosa si aspetta dal futuro.

per quel che riguarda te.....spero invece tu possa trovare qui un posto in cui prendere fiato e vedere la tua situazione con altri occhi.

quindi,benvenuta


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua.
> Sono mesi che vi leggo, non con costanza perchè dall'ufficio, cercando  di lenire il dolore e cercare risposte nei vostri commenti.
> La storia, se non fosse che la vivo in prima persona,  non è niente di  nuovo: a febbraio scopro che il mio compagno da vent'anni (è mio marito,  ma mi piace di piu' l'espressione) manda sms appassionati a una amica  comune. Non so se il tradimento sia stato consumato o meno, mi interessa  relativamente, i messaggi erano talmente intrisi di desiderio e di  volontà di compierlo che per me è già un dato di fatto.
> Lui non rinnega il suo comportamento, se ne assume la responsabilità,  dice che gli dispiace di avermi procurato un dolore cosi forte, ma non  si dichiara pentito.
> ...


mi pare che ci siano le basi per poter lavorare ad una ricostruzione.
certo per te è un momento doloroso e delicatissimo nel quale dovresti saper far tacere inquietudine e paura di perderlo.
massimo dialogo e rivalutazione di te stessa anche perché lui si accorga che il fatto che tu stia lì non è per nulla scontato.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

Io manderei lui e la conoscente dove si meritano.
Ma io sono impulsiva e intollerante. 
Leggi feather per vedere il punto di vista di un uomo che non sa che fare.
Certamente non si buttano venti anni insieme se ci si comporta con rispetto e lealtà non se si fa il cascamorto con un'amica di famiglia (sai lo schifo che proverebbero le figlie?) e poi si cerca l'approvazione della moglie per poter restare in casa perché conveniente.
Sei estremamente paziente.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io manderei lui e la conoscente dove si meritano.
> Ma io sono impulsiva e intollerante.
> Leggi feather per vedere il punto di vista di un uomo che non sa che fare.
> Certamente non si buttano venti anni insieme se ci si comporta con rispetto e lealtà non se si fa il cascamorto con un'amica di famiglia (sai lo schifo che proverebbero le figlie?) e poi si cerca l'approvazione della moglie per poter restare in casa perché conveniente.
> Sei estremamente paziente.


.....tu le basi non le vedi?


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Ciao 

ho difficoltà con il fatto, che lui continua a sentire e vedere l'altra. 
sarebbe per me, un punto intollerante ... non l'accetterei. 
Se è confuso ... e l'altra è sposata e non intende lasciare il marito,
a cosa sta giocando? A cosa mira? In che cosa consiste questa sua confusione?

Non so. Sono estremamente tollerante e dò tanto tempo per certe confusioni,
ma solo se si è leali ... e ci sia del rispetto. Così, no. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> .....tu le basi non le vedi?


Ciao

si, lei che tollera e tiene duro ... e soffre tanto ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> .....tu le basi non le vedi?


No.
Ha tirato fuori anche la balla della crisi personale della quale a lei non aveva parlato (e che curava non andando da uno psicologo ma cercando di farsi un'altra?!)e che le rivela dopo che è stato scoperto a cercare di farsi la madre dell'amica della figlia?!
E' in crisi economica e non se la sente di impoverirsi e sta cercando di avere un salvacondotto per scopare in giro.
Proprio un uomo per il quale impegnarsi.


----------



## zanna (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Ha tirato fuori anche la balla della crisi personale della quale a lei non aveva parlato (e che curava non andando da uno psicologo ma cercando di farsi un'altra?!)e che le rivela dopo che è stato scoperto a cercare di farsi la madre dell'amica della figlia?!
> E' in crisi economica e non se la sente di impoverirsi e sta cercando di avere un salvacondotto per scopare in giro.
> *Proprio un uomo per il quale impegnarsi*.


Oh Brunè oggi non ti riconosco .... classica giornata da :girapalle:


----------



## zanna (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua.
> Sono mesi che vi leggo, non con costanza perchè dall'ufficio, cercando  di lenire il dolore e cercare risposte nei vostri commenti.
> La storia, se non fosse che la vivo in prima persona,  non è niente di  nuovo: a febbraio scopro che il mio compagno da vent'anni (è mio marito,  ma mi piace di piu' l'espressione) manda sms appassionati a una amica  comune. Non so se il tradimento sia stato consumato o meno, mi interessa  relativamente, i messaggi erano talmente intrisi di desiderio e di  volontà di compierlo che per me è già un dato di fatto.
> *Lui non rinnega il suo comportamento, se ne assume la responsabilità,  dice che gli dispiace di avermi procurato un dolore cosi forte, ma non  si dichiara pentito*.
> ...


Un abbraccio!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Oh Brunè oggi non ti riconosco .... classica giornata da :girapalle:


Veramente sono di ottimo umore:smile:. C'è pure il sole e clima fresco.
Ma l'hai letto bene il post d'apertura? Quel marito è sincero come un'arancia blu.


----------



## zanna (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente sono di ottimo umore:smile:. C'è pure il sole e clima fresco.
> Ma l'hai letto bene il post d'apertura? Quel marito è sincero come un'arancia blu.


Mah mi è sembrato un pelo più "onesto" di molti altri (naturalmente una volta scoperti .... ).
Cmq per consolarti ci sono dei giorni che vorrei un paio di saette hai presente quelle di Zeus?? Il problema è che non sono giorni che le desidero ma svariati mesi ......


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Ha tirato fuori anche la balla della crisi personale della quale a lei non aveva parlato (e che curava non andando da uno psicologo ma cercando di farsi un'altra?!)e che le rivela dopo che è stato scoperto a cercare di farsi la madre dell'amica della figlia?!
> E' in crisi economica e non se la sente di impoverirsi e sta cercando di avere un salvacondotto per scopare in giro.
> Proprio un uomo per il quale impegnarsi.



Signora maestra..ma sempre addosso ai poveri mariti,che si prendono una ''boccata d'aria''????


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua. [...]


Benvenuta. 

Non so. Se il tuo compagno è stato tanto lucido da rendersi conto di passare una "profonda crisi personale", mi sembra strano che abbia deciso di affrontarla seriamente solo una volta scoperto. Credo proprio che si stia sgravando di un po' di responsabilità appellandosi alle circostanze particolari, rendendoti quasi corresponsabile della sua scelta con rimandi silenziosi (?) ai tuoi impegni di quel periodo e circondando le sue azioni con un'aura di inevitabilità, visto che non se ne pente. Nel senso, è stata una sua decisione, ma aveva poche opzioni e ancora meno forza per non mettere a rischio il vostro matrimonio.
Ora invece è talmente confuso da voler tenere i piedi in due scarpe, continuando a sentire l'altra e prendendosi il meglio della vita domestica.
Troppo comodo, troppo sbilanciato a suo favore, ci credo che stai crollando.
La separazione, anche solo temporanea, mi sembra un'ottima idea. 
Che si strugga nel suo tormento senza consumare te e le tue energie.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Signora maestra..ma sempre addosso ai poveri mariti,che si prendono una ''boccata d'aria''????


Oh se ti becca tua moglie, raccontale che hai cercato un raggio di sole mentre avevi una crisi personale dalla qualenon le hai parlato per non scaricarla su di lei e perché lei ti era sembrata poco attenta.
Poi mi dici se se la beve.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [...] ''boccata d'aria''[...]


ecco, questa mi sembra una visione onesta della situazione.
sono serissima, eh.


----------



## Leda (12 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ecco, questa mi sembra una visione onesta di questa situazione.
> sono serissima, eh.


Oh, comunque tutti con l'enfisema, eh.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua.
> Sono mesi che vi leggo, non con costanza perchè dall'ufficio, cercando  di lenire il dolore e cercare risposte nei vostri commenti.
> La storia, se non fosse che la vivo in prima persona,  non è niente di  nuovo: a febbraio scopro che il mio compagno da vent'anni (è mio marito,  ma mi piace di piu' l'espressione) manda sms appassionati a una amica  comune. Non so se il tradimento sia stato consumato o meno, mi interessa  relativamente, i messaggi erano talmente intrisi di desiderio e di  volontà di compierlo che per me è già un dato di fatto.
> Lui non rinnega il suo comportamento, se ne assume la responsabilità,  dice che gli dispiace di avermi procurato un dolore cosi forte, ma non  si dichiara pentito.
> ...


Non ho una buona opinione degli uomini, anzi è pessima. In base a questo e a quello che ho letto mi separerei, dicendogli che la separazione servirebbe per capirsi, non per capirsi soltanto lui ma entrambi, e che questa non dovrebbe essere una via di fuga per tradirti, ma un mezzo per ritrovare se stessi senza influenza alcuna. Probabilmente ci sono i pro e i contro in una separazione, anche quella di essere traditi visto appunto la separazione, ma questa confermerebbe la mia opinione su gli uomini. 
Sperando abbia/te quella maturità che faccia capire la vera essenza di una separazione atta soltanto al bene di entrambi, e non per altro.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh, comunque tutti con l'enfisema, eh.


sarà l'aria cattiva che respirano.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh, comunque tutti con l'enfisema, eh.


ehi!!! :incazzato:

ok, la smetto. :mrgreen:


edit: piuttosto non dovrei scrivere mentre faccio altro. che schifezza di intervento.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh se ti becca tua moglie, raccontale che hai cercato un raggio di sole mentre avevi una crisi personale dalla qualenon le hai parlato per non scaricarla su di lei e perché lei ti era sembrata poco attenta.
> Poi mi dici se se la beve.


ma io sono un caso fuori testo.non avrei nessuna scusa,anche perche'se ci penso sono 8 o 9 notti,di fila,che ci divertiamo.
In effetti dovrei elaborare,una casso di scusa....ma non la trovo.... ecco maestre e comari...consigliatemi..


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

ma con un fallimento alle porte gli si alza??:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma con un fallimento alle porte gli si alza??:singleeye:



Dio se ti amo. TI AMO.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma con un fallimento alle porte gli si alza??:singleeye:


Cosa?


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dio se ti amo. TI AMO.



un possibile fallimento è cosa grave, caro amico


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa?



la bandiera...


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> la bandiera...


Una donna timida come te che scrive ste cose.......


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una donna timida come te che scrive ste cose.......



è un dubbio che mi è sorto all'improvviso!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> è un dubbio che mi è sorto all'improvviso!:mrgreen:


Sempre timidina,puntualina,morigeratina,controllatina......sempre ina....!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> un possibile fallimento è cosa grave, caro amico


ecco tesoro di Pantera...questo e'inconcepibile...sto toccando ferro,ma nei panni del tipo.non dormirei la notte.altro che amante....


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

State svaccando un altro 3D, menomale che l'autrice scrive di averCi già letto.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua.
> Sono mesi che vi leggo, non con costanza perchè dall'ufficio, cercando  di lenire il dolore e cercare risposte nei vostri commenti.
> La storia, se non fosse che la vivo in prima persona,  non è niente di  nuovo: a febbraio scopro che il mio compagno da vent'anni (è mio marito,  ma mi piace di piu' l'espressione) manda sms appassionati a una amica  comune. Non so se il tradimento sia stato consumato o meno, mi interessa  relativamente, i messaggi erano talmente intrisi di desiderio e di  volontà di compierlo che per me è già un dato di fatto.
> Lui non rinnega il suo comportamento, se ne assume la responsabilità,  dice che gli dispiace di avermi procurato un dolore cosi forte, ma non  si dichiara pentito.
> ...



*tanto


*Nel resto della storia un pò mi ci rivedo ...
Tu lo ami quindi devi decidere cosa fare :
se lo vuoi o non lo vuoi
non importa se a tutti i costi 
una volta che avrai deciso capirai se anche lui è disposto 
a prendere una decisione...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> un possibile fallimento è cosa grave, caro amico


Ho capito, ma ci saranno mille mila condizioni che non sai intorno, attorno, sopra, sotto, destra e sinistra. Che ne so. Fato sta che al nostro amico gli si alza. Quindi. Epperò io ti amo. E ti desidero. Spalmata di gorgonzola ovunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> View attachment 7451



Adoraci, insignificante plebeo infedele e vieppiù ignorante.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma io sono un caso fuori testo.non avrei nessuna scusa,anche perche'se ci penso sono 8 o 9 notti,di fila,che ci divertiamo.
> In effetti dovrei elaborare,una casso di scusa....ma non la trovo.... ecco maestre e comari...consigliatemi..


"Sei affetto da personalità multipla".
Dici che se la beve? :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma ci saranno mille mila condizioni che non sai intorno, attorno, sopra, sotto, destra e sinistra. Che ne so. Fato sta che al nostro amico gli si alza. Quindi. Epperò io ti amo. E ti desidero. Spalmata di gorgonzola ovunque.


la Pantera e'roba mia:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Sei affetto da personalità multipla".
> Dici che se la beve? :mexican:



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma ci saranno mille mila condizioni che non sai intorno, attorno, sopra, sotto, destra e sinistra. Che ne so. Fato sta che al nostro amico gli si alza. Quindi. Epperò io ti amo. E ti desidero. Spalmata di gorgonzola ovunque.



ma infatti domandavo...posso?
solo che per me (e Lothar e Luna, a quanto pare) sarebbe una cosa molto determinante avere la mente già immersa in sì tetri pensieri...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la Pantera e'roba mia:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Ma tu vai a fare gare di grappa con la Sbricioscema, che magari finisce che ve ricoverano.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

@Ligheia

Separazione immediata. Che provi a sentirti mancare, tu che sei la terra sotto i suoi piedi, secondo me...
E tu mentalmente concentrati sul fatto che sei stata tradita, e comincia a provare rabbia vera contro di lui, senza giustificarlo, come già stai facendo da quello che scrivi, mettendo cioè in evidenza che ha problemi di lavoro e che tu l'avresti trascurato... No no... Lui ha trascurato te! Attenta a queste dinamiche psicologiche buoniste...
Intanto, valigie fuori dalla porta. Subito. Che lo ami lo sa benissimo, ma se non ti sente e non ti ha sotto controllo per un bel po', voglio vedere come e quanto lo sa ancora che lo ami! Tu non farglielo credere in nessun momento. Tu sei arrabbiata con lui, tu l'ammazzeresti. Questo devve vedere. Chiaramente, viene meglio se almeno un po' ti incazzi davvero! Essù!! Fallo


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la Pantera e'roba mia:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



ma Lothar, così mi fai arrossire anche i baffi!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



lothar57 ha detto:


> la Pantera e'roba mia:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Per la pantera ci vuole un leone....!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> View attachment 7453



Sai che quella foto mi ricorda qualcuno?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Ligheia
> 
> Separazione immediata. Che provi a sentirti mancare, tu che sei la terra sotto i suoi piedi, secondo me...
> E tu mentalmente concentrati sul fatto che sei stata tradita, e comincia a provare rabbia vera contro di lui, senza giustificarlo, come già stai facendo da quello che scrivi, mettendo cioè in evidenza che ha problemi di lavoro e che tu l'avresti trascurato... No no... Lui ha trascurato te! Attenta a queste dinamiche psicologiche buoniste...
> Intanto, valigie fuori dalla porta. Subito. Che lo ami lo sa benissimo, ma se non ti sente e non ti ha sotto controllo per un bel po', voglio vedere come e quanto lo sa ancora che lo ami! Tu non farglielo credere in nessun momento. Tu sei arrabbiata con lui, tu l'ammazzeresti. Questo devve vedere. Chiaramente, viene meglio se almeno un po' ti incazzi davvero! Essù!! Fallo


I sentimenti non si inventano. Lei è addolorata, mortificata, comprensiva non è arrabbiata.
Non so come faccia.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti domandavo...posso?
> solo che per me (e Lothar e Luna, a quanto pare) sarebbe una cosa molto determinante avere la mente già immersa in sì tetri pensieri...


E' che siete dei quaqquaraqquà. Io, per dire, se stessimo precipitando da millemilioni di metri in un aereo in fiamme con la carlinga squarciata e gente urlante risucchiata nel buio di una notte senza stelle, penserei SENZA MENO a trombarti in ogni dove, foss'anche con la maschierina dell'ossigeno indosso e attaccati al sedile coi piedi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Dici che non se la beve?
Potresti provare con "ti amo troppo e mi sento ancora così preso da te da aver avuto bisogno di vedere se potevo anche con un'altra. Non ci sono riuscito"


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> View attachment 7453



Una nostra recente vacanza ospiti in un lussuoso resort.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che siete dei quaqquaraqquà. Io, per dire, se stessimo precipitando da millemilioni di metri in un aereo in fiamme con la carlinga squarciata e gente urlante risucchiata nel buio di una notte senza stelle, penserei SENZA MENO a trombarti in ogni dove, foss'anche con la maschierina dell'ossigeno indosso e attaccati al sedile coi piedi.


Con quale pisello però?


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che quella foto mi ricorda qualcuno?


"tutto io, solo io, tu non sei nessuno". ahahahahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che siete dei quaqquaraqquà. Io, per dire, se stessimo precipitando da millemilioni di metri in un aereo in fiamme con la carlinga squarciata e gente urlante risucchiata nel buio di una notte senza stelle, penserei SENZA MENO a trombarti in ogni dove, foss'anche con la maschierina dell'ossigeno indosso e attaccati al sedile coi piedi.


Cambia l'avatar e metti Indiana Jones


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia l'avatar e metti Indiana Jones


Quello solo se volesse pure la frusta.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> "tutto io, solo io, tu non sei nessuno". ahahahahahahah


Ridi? io non rido, nnaggia te va!! 








Che figura.... auahahaahahahahahaha stardo!!


----------



## lunaiena (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> un possibile fallimento è cosa grave, caro amico



quoto ....
gravissima 
ti vergogni , non parli, va sempre tutto bene 
e invece non vaa bene un cazzo
ma che lo dico a fare
se non ci si passa non si comprende 
Se la storia del fallimento è vera per me non conterebbe il tradimento 
e neanche mille sms amorosiche passerebbe in secondo piano...
Ma conta la persona in se e tutto quello che comportera un fallimento...


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che siete dei quaqquaraqquà. Io, per dire, se stessimo precipitando da millemilioni di metri in un aereo in fiamme con la carlinga squarciata e gente urlante risucchiata nel buio di una notte senza stelle, penserei SENZA MENO a trombarti in ogni dove, foss'anche con la maschierina dell'ossigeno indosso e attaccati al sedile coi piedi.



ma quello è ovvio, perchè in quel caso avresti la morte negli occhi, mica viviamo per sempre!
invece nel caso di grave crisi economica, hai davanti una triste agonia


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici che non se la beve?
> Potresti provare con "ti amo troppo e mi sento ancora così preso da te da aver avuto bisogno di vedere se potevo anche con un'altra. Non ci sono riuscito"



Brun...stai diventando un mito,quasi come Lui..il Mitico Conte di Cornuda...
no ho riflettuto,mi inventerei di essere stato abbordato dalla 30enne...e che non essendo gaio,ho ceduto.
mica direi dove l'ho cercata...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quello è ovvio, perchè in quel caso avresti la morte negli occhi, mica viviamo per sempre!
> invece nel caso di grave crisi economica, hai davanti una triste agonia


Assai meno triste se potessi trombarti a volontà, caro il mio felino. Ma le fai le fusa?


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Assai meno triste se potessi trombarti a volontà, caro il mio felino. Ma le fai le fusa?



quindi sei sicuro che a te si alzerebbe
come fai a dirlo con certezza?


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brun...stai diventando un mito,quasi come Lui..il Mitico Conte di Cornuda...
> no ho riflettuto,*mi inventerei di essere stato abbordato dalla 30enne...e che non essendo gaio,ho ceduto.*
> mica direi dove l'ho cercata...



temo che 'sta cazzat...ehm, giustificazione interessantissima non ti salverebbe dal gattile!:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brun...stai diventando un mito,quasi come Lui..il Mitico Conte di Cornuda...
> no ho riflettuto,mi inventerei di essere stato abbordato dalla 30enne...e che non essendo gaio,ho ceduto.
> mica direi dove l'ho cercata...


Basta che aggiungi sempre "con lei non ci son riuscito" :up::mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi sei sicuro che a te si alzerebbe
> come fai a dirlo con certezza?


Micia con te mi si alzerebbe pure nel bel mezzo di una retata della Finanza che ci ha beccato mentre importavamo illegalmente capre ukraine a scopi satanici.


----------



## Calipso (12 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto ....
> gravissima
> ti vergogni , non parli, va sempre tutto bene
> e invece non vaa bene un cazzo
> ...



Mi hai letto nel pensiero...." io gli avrei soltanto detto: ma pezzo di deficiente noi qua stiamo per finire tutti con il culo per terra e tu che fai???? ti metti a fare il pirla con la mamma dell'amica di tua figlia? Ma io te lo taglio e lo faccio alla brace"
Detto questo... proprio in virtù della situazione.. Non so se avrei la freddezza di mandare fuori di casa un uomo con una bufera in arrivo senza nemmeno un ombrello per ripararsi...


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*A "divino"*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micia con te mi si alzerebbe pure nel bel mezzo di una retata della Finanza che ci ha beccato mentre importavamo illegalmente capre ukraine a scopi satanici.


A "divino"ma non stai ad esagerà cò le cazzate oggi?


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micia con te mi si alzerebbe pure nel bel mezzo di una retata della Finanza che ci ha beccato mentre importavamo illegalmente capre ukraine a scopi satanici.



a parte che non mi risulta essere illegale:rotfl:, ma come mai tutte 'ste sfighe??


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> a parte che non mi risulta essere illegale:rotfl:, ma come mai tutte 'ste sfighe??


Oggi"er divino"è scatenataaa....!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mi hai letto nel pensiero...." *io gli avrei soltanto detto: ma pezzo di deficiente noi qua stiamo per finire tutti con il culo per terra e tu che fai???? ti metti a fare il pirla con la mamma dell'amica di tua figlia? Ma io te lo taglio e lo faccio alla brace"*
> Detto questo... proprio in virtù della situazione.. Non so se avrei la freddezza di mandare fuori di casa un uomo con una bufera in arrivo senza nemmeno un ombrello per ripararsi...


Sei iraconda come me:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ehm siamo certi, ligheia è certa, che ci sia un reale pericolo di fallimento?


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

ho una domanda. è seria ... 
la scrivete spesso, come ora la protagonista del thread. 

lui dice, che si assume le responsabilità ... 

ma come si traduce, questa affermazione, nei fatti? 
e cosa s'intende esattamente? 
esempio, in riguardo a questa storia ... 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta che aggiungi sempre "con lei non ci son riuscito" :up::mexican:



eh amica mia,dura che lo creda..sa come funziono.mica come il Jo e simili...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho una domanda. è seria ...
> la scrivete spesso, come ora la protagonista del thread.
> ...


Bella domanda.
Aspetto le risposte.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Free, se fossi in te m'andrei a fare benedire, non si sà mai.

ma non dal divino ....................


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh amica mia,dura che lo creda..sa come funziono.mica come il Jo e simili...


Con lei. Ma con la trentenne non sei riuscito. Ti sentivi in colpa. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ho le lacrime :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte che non mi risulta essere illegale:rotfl:, ma come mai tutte 'ste sfighe??


Perchè se tu che titubi e dubiti del mio ampre e desiderio per te. Che poi importare le capre a scopi satanici è illegale se non ci paghi tasse e balzelli.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*E si*



Lui ha detto:


> Free, se fossi in te m'andrei a fare benedire, non si sà mai.
> 
> ma non dal divino ....................


Il divino non benedice con le mani......!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua.
> Sono mesi che vi leggo, non con costanza perchè dall'ufficio, cercando  di lenire il dolore e cercare risposte nei vostri commenti.
> La storia, se non fosse che la vivo in prima persona,  non è niente di  nuovo: a febbraio scopro che il mio compagno da vent'anni (è mio marito,  ma mi piace di piu' l'espressione) manda sms appassionati a una amica  comune. Non so se il tradimento sia stato consumato o meno, mi interessa  relativamente, i messaggi erano talmente intrisi di desiderio e di  volontà di compierlo che per me è già un dato di fatto.
> Lui non rinnega il suo comportamento, se ne assume la responsabilità,  dice che gli dispiace di avermi procurato un dolore cosi forte, ma non  si dichiara pentito.
> ...


Un rapporto recuperabile se:  lui chiarisce a se stesso  se si è trattato di una sbandata o se è altro... Prima possibile, nel frattempo limita i suoi incontri con lei al minimo indispensabile per capire, lei viene informata che tu sai. Fatte queste premesse ci sta che lui si sia invaghito più " del raggio di sole" che metaforicamente ha citato perplesso che di lei come persona visti i problemi anche economici ( possibile default) che avete.Lei può aver rappresentato la boccata di ossigeno necessaria per non esser schiacciato di problemi che lo assillano e di cui mi sembra non ti abbia ai fatto cenno. Benvenuta


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con lei. Ma con la trentenne non sei riuscito. Ti sentivi in colpa. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ho le lacrime :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no diro'che e'1 trentenne..non una trentenne.quello e'consentito.....passare per gaio...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Calipso (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho una domanda. è seria ...
> la scrivete spesso, come ora la protagonista del thread.
> ...


In questo caso, prendersi delle responsabilità significa concentrare tutta la propria attenzione verso la famiglia. Cercare di trovare delle soluzioni per limitare i danni. Essere preparato e saper preparare la propria famiglia a quello che sta per accadere. Parlare con le proprie figlie adolescenti che sono in grado di capire e raccontare loro che cosa potrà succedere. Concentrare le proprie energie a trasmettere l'amore e il sostegno alla famiglia. 
Prendersi le proprie responsabilità significa ammettere i propri errori e mettere la famiglia e i suoi valori al primo posto, non fare l'idiota con un'altra per scappare dai problemi dei fornitori che ti massacrano, delle banche che ti tormentano, della tua depressione che inevitabilmente incalza. Prendersi le respondabilità non significa appigliarsi ad un sogno idiota per nascondersi e distrarsi da tutto ciò che sta accadendo. 
 Perchè un crollo economico spacca in mille pezzi tutto.... che tu lo voglia o meno... e allora se sei un uomo e se davvero ami la tua famiglia... quella deve essere il primo e unico pensiero, per dare e ricevere sostegno. Almeno in questo caso, e questa è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il divino non benedice con le mani......!


e come allora? non ha altri mezzi, è come il poveretto di UCA.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no diro'che e'1 trentenne..non una trentenne.quello e'consentito.....passare per gaio...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflggi (QUASI) mi innamoro.


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> In questo caso, prendersi delle responsabilità significa concentrare tutta la propria attenzione verso la famiglia. Cercare di trovare delle soluzioni per limitare i danni. Essere preparato e saper preparare la propria famiglia a quello che sta per accadere. Parlare con le proprie figlie adolescenti che sono in grado di capire e raccontare loro che cosa potrà succedere. Concentrare le proprie energie a trasmettere l'amore e il sostegno alla famiglia.
> Prendersi le proprie responsabilità significa ammettere i propri errori e mettere la famiglia e i suoi valori al primo posto, non fare l'idiota con un'altra per scappare dai problemi dei fornitori che ti massacrano, delle banche che ti tormentano, della tua depressione che inevitabilmente incalza. Prendersi le respondabilità non significa appigliarsi ad un sogno idiota per nascondersi e distrarsi da tutto ciò che sta accadendo.
> Perchè un crollo economico spacca in mille pezzi tutto.... che tu lo voglia o meno... e allora se sei un uomo e se davvero ami la tua famiglia... quella deve essere il primo e unico pensiero, per dare e ricevere sostegno. Almeno in questo caso, e questa è solo la mia opinione.


Ciao Calipso,

la tua opinione mi piace! 
pensavo la stessa cosa ... 
ma poi leggendo, tutto diverso ... 
non è la prima volta ... 
che il termine viene usato come aria fritta!

Grazie! 

sienne


----------



## Homer (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che siete dei quaqquaraqquà. Io, per dire, se stessimo precipitando da millemilioni di metri in un aereo in fiamme con la carlinga squarciata e gente urlante risucchiata nel buio di una notte senza stelle, penserei SENZA MENO a trombarti in ogni dove, foss'anche con la maschierina dell'ossigeno indosso e attaccati al sedile coi piedi.



Minchia che scena tragica......

Ricordati però di slacciarti la cintura.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E poi l'ipossia ti fa svenire e poi non ti tirà più.....:rotfl::rotfl:tieni sempre la mascherina


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

secondo me la nuova amica autrice del DDD ha saputo che qui si trovava il divino e spera in una intervento benefattore: tiè:


----------



## Calipso (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Calipso,
> 
> la tua opinione mi piace!
> pensavo la stessa cosa ...
> ...



:up: Grazie a te....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me la nuova amica autrice del DDD ha saputo che qui si trovava il divino e spera in una intervento benefattore: tiè:
> 
> 
> View attachment 7457


Non fai il nostro interesse mostrando inettitudine nel non postare nostre effigi di dimensione adeguate e bensì miniature da poveretto che non sa come si mettono le immagini su un forum. 

CHINA IL CAPO E PENTITI DINANZI A NOI.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflggi (QUASI) mi innamoro.


...amore...scarico la Panterina e prendo te allora....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè se tu che titubi e dubiti del mio ampre e desiderio per te. Che poi importare le capre a scopi satanici è illegale se non ci paghi tasse e balzelli.



ok, le sfighe servono per l'esperimento
secondo me però va a finire che alla fine facciamo gli occhi dolci al finanziere!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, le sfighe servono per l'esperimento
> secondo me però va a finire che alla fine facciamo gli occhi dolci al finanziere!


Io ho occhi solo per te, amore.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ok, le sfighe servono per l'esperimento
> secondo me però va a finire che alla fine facciamo gli occhi dolci al finanziere!


E il finanziere vi si tromba entrambi...!


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...amore...scarico la Panterina e prendo te allora....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:unhappy:che gattaccio randagio!


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E il finanziere vi si tromba entrambi...!



mi sa di sì, ahinoi!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Ecco*



free ha detto:


> mi sa di sì, ahinoi!:rotfl:


Io sono il finanziere.....!


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono il finanziere.....!



c'è Joey che ti cerca!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> c'è Joey che ti cerca!:rotfl:


Una cosa per volta.....


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una cosa per volta.....



hai ragione, prima le capre!


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*No*



free ha detto:


> hai ragione, prima le capre!


Prima le pecore....!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua.
> Sono mesi che vi leggo, non con costanza perchè dall'ufficio, cercando  di lenire il dolore e cercare risposte nei vostri commenti.
> La storia, se non fosse che la vivo in prima persona,  non è niente di  nuovo: a febbraio scopro che il mio compagno da vent'anni (è mio marito,  ma mi piace di piu' l'espressione) manda sms appassionati a una amica  comune. Non so se il tradimento sia stato consumato o meno, mi interessa  relativamente, i messaggi erano talmente intrisi di desiderio e di  volontà di compierlo che per me è già un dato di fatto.
> Lui non rinnega il suo comportamento, se ne assume la responsabilità,  dice che gli dispiace di avermi procurato un dolore cosi forte, ma non  si dichiara pentito.
> ...


In linea generale ho l'impressione che hai fatto da madre a tuo marito. In questo modo non si è mai reso conto di dover fare determinate cose per sostenere il matrimonio. E così è stato anche all'incontrario.

Quando qualcuno dice di non voler buttare vent'anni vissuti assieme, suona un po' come se il matrimonio e la vita vissuta assieme sia una merce. Nell'insieme penso che la vostra vita è già molto separata e il tradimento è una conseguenza di questo allontanamento. Non vi siete mai parlati abbastanza. Tuttavia penso che questo comportamento è tipico di questi tempi. E quindi è impossibile trovare un colpevole.

Per mia personale impressione penso che avrete buone possibilità di risolvere questo problema senza passare alla separazione. Parlatevi di più e cercate di fare più cose assieme, soprattutto anche con i figli. Perché possa tornare sulle vostre facce il sorriso dei personaggi del Mulino Bianco, senza che si debba sospettare che questo sorriso sia falso. Non sarà una vita come prima, ma forse sarà anche migliore.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> In linea generale ho l'impressione che hai fatto da madre a tuo marito. In questo modo non si è mai reso conto di dover fare determinate cose per sostenere il matrimonio. E così è stato anche all'incontrario.
> 
> Quando qualcuno dice di non voler buttare vent'anni vissuti assieme, suona un po' come se il matrimonio e la vita vissuta assieme sia una merce. Nell'insieme penso che la vostra vita è già molto separata e il tradimento è una conseguenza di questo allontanamento. Non vi siete mai parlati abbastanza. Tuttavia penso che questo comportamento è tipico di questi tempi. E quindi è impossibile trovare un colpevole.
> 
> Per mia personale impressione penso che avrete buone possibilità di risolvere questo problema senza passare alla separazione. Parlatevi di più e cercate di fare più cose assieme, soprattutto anche con i figli. Perché possa tornare sulle vostre facce il sorriso dei personaggi del Mulino Bianco, senza che si debba sospettare che questo sorriso sia falso. Non sarà una vita come prima, ma forse sarà anche migliore.



Grande Capo. 

Se continuo a leccare, e visto che il conte non lo fa più, qualche potere per me? :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua.
> Sono mesi che vi leggo, non con costanza perchè dall'ufficio, cercando  di lenire il dolore e cercare risposte nei vostri commenti.
> La storia, se non fosse che la vivo in prima persona,  non è niente di  nuovo: a febbraio scopro che il mio compagno da vent'anni (è mio marito,  ma mi piace di piu' l'espressione) manda sms appassionati a una amica  comune. Non so se il tradimento sia stato consumato o meno, mi interessa  relativamente, i messaggi erano talmente intrisi di desiderio e di  volontà di compierlo che per me è già un dato di fatto.
> *Lui non rinnega il suo comportamento, se ne assume la responsabilità,  dice che gli dispiace di avermi procurato un dolore cosi forte, ma non  si dichiara pentito.*
> ...


Benvenuta!  

Non credo di essere in grado di darti dei consigli validi, ho voluto evidenziare delle parti del tuo post dove, in un certo senso, ti rispondi un po' da sola.

Posso dirti che, a mio modesto avviso, quello che si chiama "aiuto reciproco" in una coppia dovrebbe essere, appunto, reciproco e invece sembra che tu lo stia aiutando, ma lui non aiuta te a superare questo momento e ad andare oltre, volendo "la moglie piena e la botte ubriaca".
Credo che non dovresti perdere di vista te stessa, anche per stare bene con le tue figlie. Restare insieme in nome di qualcosa che c'è stato non è sano, secondo me, sarebbe meglio restare per qualcosa che sarà, anche se sarà nuovo e diverso.

Per l'ultima frase evidenziata, credo che il dialogo possa sempre esserci, anche in caso di separazione; se c'è la volontà di continuare a parlare e confrontarsi, lo si può fare anche in una posizione diversa.

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## ligheia (12 Settembre 2013)

*eccomi*

...azz! si è cancellato tutto quello che avevo scritto...
cerco di rispondere ad alcuni spunti.
1)  la sbandata c'è ed è forte. Lui è molto coinvolto ancora adesso e lei  non si tira certo indietro, anzi lo cerca,  nonostante sappia che io so.

Gli ho detto che pretendo che se intende fare un tentativo serio deve non vederla nè sentirla più.
2)  della situazione economica sono sempre stata al corrente. Per lui è una  situazione molto pesante, l'ho visto nelle notti insonni che trascorre  (questo anche prima del tradimento, quindi non dipendenti da questo) e  lo vedo negli occhi del suo socio, sempre iperottimista e ora ridotto ad  uno straccio.  In fondo io un lavoro ce l'ho e la casa l'ha appena  intestata completamente a me. Il fatto che viva la situazione con  difficoltà, come  fallimento anche personale di tutto cio' che aveva  costruito, è uno dei  motivi  che mi ha fatto credere che effettivamente  si trovasse in una situazione generale di fragilità il che non lo  giustifica ma che mi fa comprendere cosa è successo. Sarà che per me una  situazione lavorativa di questo tipo sarebbe devastante.

3)   sono paziente. Sì è vero. E' stata la mia vita che mi ha portato a  questo, ho un handycap fisico che per quanto non devastante è comunque  significativo e ha marchiato molto a fondo il mio modo di sentire e di  comportarmi. Mi ha portato pero', purtroppo o per fortuna, anche una  notevole lucidità nel vedere le situazioni.
E  che ha fatto si che,  per amore e per rispetto di tutto quello che  abbiamo costruito in 20 anni di vita insieme,  non lo sbattessi fuori di  casa immediatamente. L'ho visto veramente confuso e incerto, da come lo  conosco credo che sia vero. Il fatto che si sia rivolto autonomamente  ad un terapeuta segnala secondo me la presenza effettiva di un  problema,  e che non voglia rimanere con me solo per pararsi le chiappe.
4)  si è preso le sue responsabilità nel senso non mi ha detto è stata lei,  è stato un momento di annebbiamento, non conta niente o altre minchiate  del genere.

5) e per i soliti  curiosi.. che ormai conosco..si gli si rizza ... il sesso non è stato  un problema in questo periodo, ci piacciamo fisicamente e stiamo bene  insieme. Non so se il fatto che in questi mesi non ci siamo allontanati  da questo punto di vista sia un dettaglio positivo.. 
6)  gli ho chiesto di andare via per un po'..ma è veramente distruttivo. Mi  sembra di dovermi tagliare una mano da sola. Inoltre, lo confesso, ho  paura di non farcela dal punto di vista emotivo e pratico.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> ...azz! si è cancellato tutto quello che avevo scritto...
> cerco di rispondere ad alcuni spunti.
> 1)  la sbandata c'è ed è forte. Lui è molto coinvolto ancora adesso e lei  non si tira certo indietro, anzi lo cerca,  nonostante sappia che io so.
> 
> ...


leggo una donna che ha le risorse per reggere ben altro.
non so se la mia è stata un lettura superficiale , se qualcosa mi sia sfuggito ma ho colto una situazione dove comunque esiste la volontà di cercare di capire e farsi capire.
per ora un abbraccio che ti porti un po' dell'energia che ti servirà (insieme con lui...che ovviamente dovrà ben mettere tanto di suo )


----------



## ligheia (12 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> In linea generale ho l'impressione che hai fatto da madre a tuo marito. In questo modo non si è mai reso conto di dover fare determinate cose per sostenere il matrimonio. E così è stato anche all'incontrario.
> 
> Quando qualcuno dice di non voler buttare vent'anni vissuti assieme, suona un po' come se il matrimonio e la vita vissuta assieme sia una merce. Nell'insieme penso che la vostra vita è già molto separata e il tradimento è una conseguenza di questo allontanamento. Non vi siete mai parlati abbastanza. Tuttavia penso che questo comportamento è tipico di questi tempi. E quindi è impossibile trovare un colpevole.
> 
> Per mia personale impressione penso che avrete buone possibilità di risolvere questo problema senza passare alla separazione. Parlatevi di più e cercate di fare più cose assieme, soprattutto anche con i figli. Perché possa tornare sulle vostre facce il sorriso dei personaggi del Mulino Bianco, senza che si debba sospettare che questo sorriso sia falso. Non sarà una vita come prima, ma forse sarà anche migliore.


Secondo me hai centrato effettivamente alcuni punti critici. Lui è molto sportivo, è fuori spesso per le sue attività di scialpinismo e io per i problemi fisici di cui ho accennato sopra, non posso condividere con lui questo tempo. Forse per questo sentirmi "inadeguata" gli ho lasciato piena libertà "sportiva" e percio' facciamo spesso attività separate. Ed è sicuramente  importante  che il dialogo sia stato pressochè assente, al di là delle motivazioni. Non mi interessa cercare un colpevole, sicuramente ci sono state mancanze da parte di tutti e due, che hanno portato ad un allontanamento e quindi al tradimento. Il punto è che credo che il rapporto si possa recuperare dal punto di vista del dialogo e della vicinanza, ma se lui sente che l'amore non c'è piu', c'è poco da fare. E da questo punto di vista lui dice di essere confuso, di essere ancora molto coinvolto con l'altra...


----------



## ligheia (12 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> 
> Credo che non dovresti perdere di vista te stessa, anche per stare bene con le tue figlie. Restare insieme in nome di qualcosa che c'è stato non è sano, secondo me, sarebbe meglio restare per qualcosa che sarà, anche se sarà nuovo e diverso.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo, è per questo che voglio assolutamente che si chiarisca le idee, non sono una donna "be piuttosto che sola meglio piuttosto". E' che adesso faccio veramente fatica a rimettermi al centro del mio mondo, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Innominata (12 Settembre 2013)

Qualcosa mi dice che mescolando tutti gli ingredienti potrebbe venir fuori a cottura ultimata una storia in cui lui prova a stare con lei e giro metà piatto ti si restituisce tutto intero, crisi personale compresa, ma con qualche convinzione in più sulla fermezza del vostro matrimonio. Forse sarebbe la scorciatoia, anche se, soprattutto per te, molto impervia...


----------



## Innominata (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggo una donna che ha le risorse per reggere ben altro.
> non so se la mia è stata un lettura superficiale , se qualcosa mi sia sfuggito ma ho colto una situazione dove comunque esiste la volontà di cercare di capire e farsi capire.
> per ora un abbraccio che ti porti un po' dell'energia che ti servirà (insieme con lui...che ovviamente dovrà ben mettere tanto di suo )


Sembra anche a me, scorciatoie a parte.


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua.
> Sono mesi che vi leggo, non con costanza perchè dall'ufficio, cercando  di lenire il dolore e cercare risposte nei vostri commenti.
> La storia, se non fosse che la vivo in prima persona,  non è niente di  nuovo: a febbraio scopro che il mio compagno da vent'anni (è mio marito,  ma mi piace di piu' l'espressione) manda sms appassionati a una amica  comune. Non so se il tradimento sia stato consumato o meno, mi interessa  relativamente, i messaggi erano talmente intrisi di desiderio e di  volontà di compierlo che per me è già un dato di fatto.
> Lui non rinnega il suo comportamento, se ne assume la responsabilità,  dice che gli dispiace di avermi procurato un dolore cosi forte, ma non  si dichiara pentito.
> ...


non credo che la separazione potrà aiutare.
anche nel caso di una rinascita dopo, resterebbe il senso di quello che si è vissuto,
 e la separazione temporanea, farebbe leggere tutto con individualismo.
perchè uscire da una coppia e risollevarsi, se è proprio nella coppia che devi trovare le motivazioni?
i problemi, mica sono fuori di voi, sono dentro.
il percorso anche se nel dolore si deve fare insieme.
mai creduto nella "pausa di riflessione..."


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> ...azz! si è cancellato tutto quello che avevo scritto...
> cerco di rispondere ad alcuni spunti.
> 1)  la sbandata c'è ed è forte. Lui è molto coinvolto ancora adesso e lei  non si tira certo indietro, anzi lo cerca,  nonostante sappia che io so.
> 
> ...


:up:OK Sei una che si conosce bene e probabilmente più forte di quel che pensa .... lei sa che tu sai e lo cerca!? ... c'è la possibilità che lei voglia lasciare suo marito per lui ???


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Ligheia
> 
> Separazione immediata. Che provi a sentirti mancare, tu che sei la terra sotto i suoi piedi, secondo me...
> E tu mentalmente concentrati sul fatto che sei stata tradita, e comincia a provare rabbia vera contro di lui, senza giustificarlo, come già stai facendo da quello che scrivi, mettendo cioè in evidenza che ha problemi di lavoro e che tu l'avresti trascurato... No no... Lui ha trascurato te! Attenta a queste dinamiche psicologiche buoniste...
> Intanto, valigie fuori dalla porta. Subito. Che lo ami lo sa benissimo, ma se non ti sente e non ti ha sotto controllo per un bel po', voglio vedere come e quanto lo sa ancora che lo ami! Tu non farglielo credere in nessun momento. Tu sei arrabbiata con lui, tu l'ammazzeresti. Questo devve vedere. Chiaramente, viene meglio se almeno un po' ti incazzi davvero! Essù!! Fallo


Ok...
Ma facile dire così no?
Ma ci sono vent'anni di vita assieme capisci?
E dopo vent'anni assieme manco sai dove andare a prenderle le valige...

Comunque io sarei per una separazione temporanea per capire quello che lui vuole no?
E anche lei può capire come si sta no?

Fantastica pensaci non c'entra tanto quanto o come amiamo in questi casi
Ma c'è in ballo quello che si è vissuto assieme
Quello che si è costruito.

E credimi è facilissimo per una donna mettere quelle valige se quello che ha vissuto con sto uomo è zero.
O peggio se è stato un calvario...

Ma se è stato qualcosa di bello e importante magari ti dici...maledetta quella volta che ha conosciuto sta tipa.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> In questo caso, prendersi delle responsabilità significa concentrare tutta la propria attenzione verso la famiglia. Cercare di trovare delle soluzioni per limitare i danni. Essere preparato e saper preparare la propria famiglia a quello che sta per accadere. Parlare con le proprie figlie adolescenti che sono in grado di capire e raccontare loro che cosa potrà succedere. Concentrare le proprie energie a trasmettere l'amore e il sostegno alla famiglia.
> Prendersi le proprie responsabilità significa ammettere i propri errori e mettere la famiglia e i suoi valori al primo posto, non fare l'idiota con un'altra per scappare dai problemi dei fornitori che ti massacrano, delle banche che ti tormentano, della tua depressione che inevitabilmente incalza. Prendersi le respondabilità non significa appigliarsi ad un sogno idiota per nascondersi e distrarsi da tutto ciò che sta accadendo.
> Perchè un crollo economico spacca in mille pezzi tutto.... che tu lo voglia o meno... e allora se sei un uomo e se davvero ami la tua famiglia... quella deve essere il primo e unico pensiero, per dare e ricevere sostegno. Almeno in questo caso, e questa è solo la mia opinione.


Brava hai spiegato bene cosa io intendo per ragioni di stato.
Quelle prevalgono su tutto.
Perchè se salvo la mia famiglia salvo anche il mio culo no?

Io però non lo capisco sto uomo.
Io al suo posto taglierei corto con l'amante.
Con la mia fatidica frase.
"acque cattive".

Se manso un sms così lei deve capire che sono nei guai con mia moglie e che quindi at salut si sparisce.

Le ragioni di stato.

Cioè ma non lo so eh?
Ma come si fa accettare di avere rogne in casa per ostinarsi a seguire un sentimento eh?

COme mi disse quella volta quella saggissima signora.
COnte lo so che mi ami.
Lo so.

Ma tu rappresenti l'illecito, mio marito il lecito e lo stesso dicasi di tua moglie: Siamo persone sposate.
Ne consegue che certe cose possiamo farle, altre no.


----------



## passante (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggo una donna che ha le risorse per reggere ben altro.
> non so se la mia è stata un lettura superficiale , se qualcosa mi sia sfuggito ma ho colto una situazione dove comunque esiste la volontà di cercare di capire e farsi capire.
> per ora un abbraccio che ti porti un po' dell'energia che ti servirà (insieme con lui...che ovviamente dovrà ben mettere tanto di suo )


ciao ligheia mi associo all'abbraccio di minerva e a quanto ti ha scritto :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...amore...scarico la Panterina e prendo te allora....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


AH grandio questa si che sarebbe un'impresa degna del tuo nome...
Sarai addolcitore di brunetta...
Tanto poi quando tua moglie ti becca userai su di lei la grande frase no?

Moglie mia perchè dai tutta questa importanza a questa mia amante? Loro per me sono il nulla...non ti capisco cara...


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2013)

certo che, sia " molto preso...", a carte scoperte e a distanza di tempo,
 farebbe pensare a qualcosa in più della classica sbandata.
cioè "ti tradisco" e poi apro pure una crisi seria e profonda,
 perchè la crisi sta in quel "non essere", certo non nel tradimento.
tu, sei lui fosse sicuro di sè e delle sue emozioni, avresti già superato.
Se anche tu ti mostrassi in crisi, lui come pensi reaggirebbe?
inoltre bisogna valutare che tutte le azioni portano a delle conseguenze...
pensi che una volta riconquistato lui, a te non rimarrà traccia di tutto?
...del tuo aspettare, del tuo essere paziente, del tuo comprendere?
la vita è fatta di compensazioni, è come una bilancia...alla fine il conto lo chiedi,
 eccome.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non credo che la separazione potrà aiutare.
> anche nel caso di una rinascita dopo, resterebbe il senso di quello che si è vissuto,
> e la separazione temporanea, farebbe leggere tutto con individualismo.
> perchè uscire da una coppia e risollevarsi, se è proprio nella coppia che devi trovare le motivazioni?
> ...


Beh serve per chi è confuso no?
Osserva chi non è confuso e ha le idee chiare agisce subito e non torna indietro.
Le dice ah ok cara, mi libero di sta qui e riparto a mille con te, oppure ti dice ah si ok, per fortuna l'hai scoperto ora è giusto che ci separiamo e te saludo meneghina.


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh serve per chi è confuso no?
> Osserva chi non è confuso e ha le idee chiare agisce subito e non torna indietro.
> Le dice ah ok cara, mi libero di sta qui e riparto a mille con te, oppure ti dice ah si ok, per fortuna l'hai scoperto ora è giusto che ci separiamo e te saludo meneghina.


conte se questi si separano anche temporaneamente, si lasciano. 
tutto qui.
resta, che anche risolvendo insieme...
 lui sta lasciando una cicatrice che è ben oltre il tradimento.
quando lei sarà rinsavita,
non credo accetterà.
sono stato tradito, ma non mi hanno mai fatto perdere la certezza di essere amato.
so quale è la differenza.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> conte se questi si separano anche temporaneamente, si lasciano.
> tutto qui.
> resta, ripeto che anche risolvendo insieme...
> lui sta lasciando una cicatrice che è ben oltre il tradimento.
> ...


Bon allora quando hai scoperto lei
Lei ha continuato a vederlo?
Proprio il dirti che so, sappi che entro sera quella persona è fuori della mia vita a ma darebbe quella certezza.

Infatti io mi lavo il culo solo con frutti e gesti.
Delle parole: me ne impippo.

Mica detto sai?
Due persone possono inventarsi migliaia di modi diversi di stare assieme...

Anzi...
Tanti casini nascono dal fatto che entrambi conoscono pochi modi, e peggio ancora quando uno dei due ne conosce uno solo, e lo impone all'altro.
Da lì l'intolleranza no?

Pensa a quelli che si dicono...
Fa parte di una naturale vita di coppia che dopo tanti anni...
E accettano quella sfida...

Per capire che cosa è meglio per loro.
Un conto è separarsi con serenità
Un conto è usare la separazione per punire l'altro no?

Poi che ne so io...
Sai fuori dal matrimonio è facile trovare sesso, ma l'amore uhm...uhm...uhm...
Quell'amore uhm...uhm...

Infatti fuori dal matrimonio si opta per l'evasione no?
Ma si pensa che quello sia l'amore...

Ok chiamiamolo come ci pare no?

Pensa bene alla frase di mia moglie...
Ok carina ama te, ma lui ha sposato me.

Ma io le amo tutte
tranne quelle che la ga su con mi...
Quelle le schiaccerei come insetti schifosi.


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon allora quando hai scoperto lei
> Lei ha continuato a vederlo?
> Proprio il dirti che so, sappi che entro sera quella persona è fuori della mia vita a ma darebbe quella certezza.
> 
> ...


no, non lo vide più
almeno in senso biblico!!!!
certo qualche strascico di sms o telefonatina...c'era eccome,
 ma il tono era tutto diverso.
chi è tradito ha bisogno di mille rassicurazioni, 
che certo non si risolvono come ci racconta l'amica con il sesso andante
 che ancora combina con il marito.
Cosa gli sta dimostrando il maritozzo'
niente.
la forza è tutta in lei, nelle sue mani.
io dico che alla fine, se non fanno qualcosa, 
questa forza diventerà
 negativa.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no, non lo vide più
> almeno in senso biblico!!!!
> certo qualche strascico di sms o telefonatina...c'era eccome,
> ma il tono era tutto diverso.
> ...


Anche il traditore ha bisogno di mille rassicurazioni no?
Di non essere lasciato no?
Di non finire all'osppedale a furia de bote no?
Di non finire in un sacco de immondizie no?


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche il traditore ha bisogno di mille rassicurazioni no?
> Di non essere lasciato no?
> Di non finire all'osppedale a furia de bote no?
> Di non finire in un sacco de immondizie no?


già.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
resta che quest'uomo, dimostra che ha poca paura di perderla questa donna.
le botte non le ha prese e neanche è stato lasciato.
altrimenti starebbe bene attento alle frasi che dice... e che restano lì per tutta la vita,
 impresse nella memoria.


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> ...azz! si è cancellato tutto quello che avevo scritto...
> cerco di rispondere ad alcuni spunti.
> 1)  la sbandata c'è ed è forte. Lui è molto coinvolto ancora adesso e lei  non si tira certo indietro, anzi lo cerca,  nonostante sappia che io so.


Che bell'elemento...mi auguro, almeno, che abbia la decenza di non frequentare più personalmente casa vostra. :unhappy:

Magari scrivo qualcosa più in la, il particolare di lei conoscente m'irrita troppo.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2013)

Mi colpisce la ripetitività dei comportamenti di noi uomini sposati in crisi di mezza età nonché la frequenza con cui all'improvviso impazziamo buttando anni di vita vissuta in coppia nel cesso.


----------



## net (12 Settembre 2013)

ciao ligheia, benvenuta. Non mi sembri una donna bisognosa del supporto di un uomo, eppure stai aspettando che lui risolva le sue cose dicendoti che non sa se ti ama, pur passando le sue serate a letto con te. Quel che mi viene da chiederti è: come fai? Capisco che tu sia una persona comprensiva e sicuramente forte, ma non credi di stargli dando troppa, veramente troppa comodità? Ti ha tradita con la madre della migliore amica di vostra figlia. Quando l'hai scoperto ti ha confessato i suoi problemi. Poi ti ha detto che non sa se ti ama. Capisco la confusione sua, capisco la tua voglia di stargli accanto e di comprenderlo, ma non capisco come fai a far finta di nulla e andarci a letto. Già di per sè lui sta continuando a sentirla e fare i suoi comodi... non dico che dovresti punirlo, ma occhio a non dargli un premio... non vedo un briciolo di rispetto per te da parte sua... e scusami se mi permetto ma non vedo nemmeno che tu lo pretendi.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi colpisce la ripetitività dei comportamenti di noi uomini sposati in crisi di mezza età nonché la frequenza con cui all'improvviso impazziamo buttando anni di vita vissuta in coppia nel cesso.


Si ma io dico almeno avesse un amante che gli dice : ok ti faccio fallire il matrimonio ma risano i tuoi debiti...almeno questa...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grande Capo.
> 
> Se continuo a leccare, e visto che il conte non lo fa più, qualche potere per me? :mrgreen:


Non c'è nessuno che abbia potere. Non assumo più moderatori. Indifferentemente dalle voci che possono girare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Secondo me hai centrato effettivamente alcuni punti critici. Lui è molto sportivo, è fuori spesso per le sue attività di scialpinismo e io per i problemi fisici di cui ho accennato sopra, non posso condividere con lui questo tempo. Forse per questo sentirmi "inadeguata" gli ho lasciato piena libertà "sportiva" e percio' facciamo spesso attività separate. Ed è sicuramente  importante  che il dialogo sia stato pressochè assente, al di là delle motivazioni. Non mi interessa cercare un colpevole, sicuramente ci sono state mancanze da parte di tutti e due, che hanno portato ad un allontanamento e quindi al tradimento. Il punto è che credo che il rapporto si possa recuperare dal punto di vista del dialogo e della vicinanza, ma se lui sente che l'amore non c'è piu', c'è poco da fare. E da questo punto di vista lui dice di essere confuso, di essere ancora molto coinvolto con l'altra...


spesso, i maschietti devono ancora scoprire l'amore quando pensano di averlo perso irrimediabilmente. dall'altra parte, dopo 20 anni è andato sicuramente l'innamoramento, che altrettanto spesso viene scambiato per amore.

se si sente confuso, è perché sente l'amore che va in collisione con l'innamoramento. non ho una soluzione. cioè ho una, ma non è accettabile. può funzionare solo nelle coppie aperte. ma dopo 20 anni, nessuna coppia aperta è più aperta di un libro chiuso


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi colpisce la ripetitività dei comportamenti di noi uomini sposati in crisi di mezza età nonché la frequenza con cui all'improvviso impazziamo buttando anni di vita vissuta in coppia nel cesso.


Forse è significativo del fatto di volere qualcosa che non si può avere.
Mi sembra ci sia un proverbio antico che parla di moglie ubriaca e botte piena :mexican:
Due cose opposte non possono coesistere.
Ligheia non ha alcuna intenzione di separarsi neanche temporaneamente ed è disposta a perdonare di tutto.
Vedi sopra cosa ha scritto  Quiz.:up:


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi colpisce la ripetitività dei comportamenti di noi uomini sposati in crisi di mezza età nonché la frequenza con cui all'improvviso impazziamo buttando anni di vita vissuta in coppia nel cesso.


hai vissuto così tanti anni dentro un cesso?  poveretto, che tragedia.


----------



## lolapal (13 Settembre 2013)

Ciao ligheia!
Da quello che scrivi, sei lucida, consapevole, forte, la vita ti ha portata ad affrontare i problemi con determinazione.

La mia modesta impressione è che tu ti stia prendendo carico da sola della situazione.
Credo che, volenti o nolenti, qualsiasi cosa deciderai (deciderete) di fare, tutto questo porterà un cambiamento tra di voi e nulla potrà essere come prima. Ed è un cambiamento che dovrete affrontare insieme, dandovi una mano a vicenda: il tuo turbamento non è inferiore a quello di tuo marito.

Un'altra cosa mi è saltata agli occhi: tu racconti che, per forza di cose, avete coltivato interessi diversi che non avete potuto condividere. Non so se dico una stupidaggine, ma se cercaste qualcosa di "ludico" da fare insieme? Non potrebbe essere utile per ritrovare una complicità che sembra perduta?

Anch'io ho un rapporto esclusivo di lunga data e, nella mia esperienza, avere uno "svago" in comune aiuta molto a migliorare le dinamiche della coppia.

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

ciao Ligheia
ma tuo marito cosa ti ha detto a proposito di non vederla più?
e come mai lei sa che tu sai? è stato lui a dirglielo?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi colpisce la ripetitività dei comportamenti di noi uomini sposati in crisi di mezza età nonché la frequenza con cui all'improvviso impazziamo buttando anni di vita vissuta in coppia nel cesso.


Le donne sono in genere più discrete, invero.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le donne sono in genere più discrete, invero.


Credo che sia così: meno istintive e irrazionali, forse più equilibrate e  lucide?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho una domanda. è seria ...
> la scrivete spesso, come ora la protagonista del thread.
> ...


 quando lo sanno già tutti cosa hai fatto, assumertene la responsabilità è un tentativo di recuperare dignità che hai perso agendo come un ladro.
E' una supercazzola, insomma.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Qualcosa mi dice che mescolando tutti gli ingredienti potrebbe venir fuori a cottura ultimata una storia in cui lui prova a stare con lei e giro metà piatto ti si restituisce tutto intero, crisi personale compresa, ma con qualche convinzione in più sulla fermezza del vostro matrimonio. Forse sarebbe la scorciatoia, anche se, soprattutto per te, molto impervia...


quoto.


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qua.
> Sono mesi che vi leggo, non con costanza perchè dall'ufficio, cercando di lenire il dolore e cercare risposte nei vostri commenti.
> La storia, se non fosse che la vivo in prima persona, non è niente di nuovo: a febbraio scopro che il mio compagno da vent'anni (è mio marito, ma mi piace di piu' l'espressione) manda sms appassionati a una amica comune. Non so se il tradimento sia stato consumato o meno, mi interessa relativamente, i messaggi erano talmente intrisi di desiderio e di volontà di compierlo che per me è già un dato di fatto.
> Lui non rinnega il suo comportamento, se ne assume la responsabilità, dice che gli dispiace di avermi procurato un dolore cosi forte, ma non si dichiara pentito.
> ...


Lucida e pacifica, aggiungerei. Almeno grazie a questa tua pacatezza lui non si nasconde dietro inutili scuse e ti riserva una verità nuda e cruda.

Forse però non lo esorta a ragionare sulla sua condizione. Come se tu fossi un po' "complice" della situazione creatasi. Questo per dire che tentare una separazione di riflessione potrebbe davvero aiutarlo a scoprire cosa rischierebbe di perdere. Oppure, chi lo sa, un allontanamento, che al momento riterreste simulato, potrebbe dargli l'input per prendere definitivamente la decisione di lasciarti.

C'è da dire che l'altra è ugualmente impegnata e questo incide non poco sulle decisioni di tuo marito. Potresti tentare di essere meno comprensiva e vedere cosa accade. Per capire soprattutto, visto che vorresti riavere comunque un rapporto ma senza forzature.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Ma perchè ogni volta che leggo Ligheia mi vengono in mente questi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Lucida e pacifica, aggiungerei. Almeno grazie a questa tua pacatezza lui non si nasconde dietro inutili scuse e ti riserva una verità nuda e cruda.
> 
> Forse però non lo esorta a ragionare sulla sua condizione. Come se tu fossi un po' "complice" della situazione creatasi. Questo per dire che tentare una separazione di riflessione potrebbe davvero aiutarlo a scoprire cosa rischierebbe di perdere. Oppure, chi lo sa, un allontanamento, che al momento riterreste simulato, potrebbe dargli l'input per prendere definitivamente la decisione di lasciarti.
> 
> C'è da dire che l'altra è ugualmente impegnata e questo incide non poco sulle decisioni di tuo marito. Potresti tentare di essere meno comprensiva e vedere cosa accade. Per capire soprattutto, visto che vorresti riavere comunque un rapporto ma senza forzature.


quoto e approvo.


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi colpisce la ripetitività dei comportamenti di noi uomini sposati in crisi di mezza età nonché la frequenza con cui all'improvviso impazziamo buttando anni di vita vissuta in coppia nel cesso.


Verissimo, è una constatazione che affrontavo proprio ultimamente. Ed è una condizione che attraversano tantissimi uomini, se non tutti. Va detto anche che quella crisi investe gli uomini indistintamente, ma non necessariamente avendo quale sfogo solo il sesso e il tradimento. Sarebbe riduttivo considerarla una crisi di sesso o amore. C'è anche chi per dimostrare chissà cosa, a se stesso, ad esempio, azzarda su versanti ben diversi dalle relazioni amorose.

Riduttivo perchè il rischio di giocarsi tutto quello che si è costruito non mi pare legato solo ad un fatto puramente sessuale, piuttosto mi pare determinato da una sorta di incoscienza sopravvenuta in una fase in cui l'uomo pare costretto a cambiare.

Io non lo so se questa cosa è legata all'età o che altro, ma credo che investa chiunque. La differenza sta nel riuscire a superarla indenni, soprattutto non coinvolgendo gli altri nelle proprie fisime. Ad esempio i figli, certe cose sono proprio brutte nei loro confronti.

Nello specifico, per ritornare OT, credo che ligheia non sbagli a mantenere la calma che sta dimostrando di avere. Se il marito ne verrà fuori, lei avrà il merito di aver agevolato il marito nel risolvere la (presunta) crisi.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Verissimo, è una constatazione che affrontavo proprio ultimamente. Ed è una condizione che attraversano tantissimi uomini, se non tutti. Va detto anche che quella crisi investe gli uomini indistintamente, ma non necessariamente avendo quale sfogo solo il sesso e il tradimento. Sarebbe riduttivo considerarla una crisi di sesso o amore. C'è anche chi per dimostrare chissà cosa, a se stesso, ad esempio, azzarda su versanti ben diversi dalle relazioni amorose.
> 
> Riduttivo perchè il rischio di giocarsi tutto quello che si è costruito non mi pare legato solo ad un fatto puramente sessuale, piuttosto mi pare determinato da una sorta di incoscienza sopravvenuta in una fase in cui l'uomo pare costretto a cambiare.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mi hai letto nel pensiero...." io gli avrei soltanto detto: ma pezzo di deficiente noi qua stiamo per finire tutti con il culo per terra e tu che fai???? ti metti a fare il pirla con la mamma dell'amica di tua figlia?* Ma io te lo taglio e lo faccio alla brace"*
> Detto questo... proprio in virtù della situazione.. Non so se avrei la freddezza di mandare fuori di casa un uomo con una bufera in arrivo senza nemmeno un ombrello per ripararsi...


non esageriamo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che sia così: meno istintive e irrazionali, forse più equilibrate e  lucide?


Magari hanno istinti irrazionali diversi. Tipo l'istinto protettivo per il prodotto della riproduzione.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao ligheia!
> Da quello che scrivi, sei lucida, consapevole, forte, la vita ti ha portata ad affrontare i problemi con determinazione.
> 
> La mia modesta impressione è che tu ti stia prendendo carico da sola della situazione.
> ...


lol....ti leggo e mi dico 
ma guarda come sto scrivendo bene in questo periodo ...e poi mi accorgo che sei tu:unhappy:
come soffro :racchia:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè ogni volta che leggo Ligheia mi vengono in mente questi?



:racchia::miiiii:


----------



## ilnikko (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè ogni volta che leggo Ligheia mi vengono in mente questi?


:rotfl: madooo' quanto tempo...i miei paesani


----------



## lolapal (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lol....ti leggo e mi dico
> ma guarda come sto scrivendo bene in questo periodo ...e poi mi accorgo che sei tu:unhappy:
> come soffro :racchia:


Oh Minni! No, no! Ci sto troppo male... sono empatica, la sofferenza degli altri è anche la mia... non ce la faccio...

Ora lo cambio, giuro! Credo di aver trovato qualcosa che mi rappresenta pienamente... 

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lol....ti leggo e mi dico
> ma guarda come sto scrivendo bene in questo periodo ...e poi mi accorgo che sei tu:unhappy:
> come soffro :racchia:


Come va adesso? Un po' meglio? :smile:
ld:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Come va adesso? Un po' meglio? :smile:
> ld:


Stupenda! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stupenda! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lola è fantastica, poche storie! :inlove:


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Lola è fantastica, poche storie! :inlove:


Eppure, per essere qui, qualche rotella ce l'ha fuori posto....n'hai visto i pattini?

Scherzo eh!


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Eppure, per essere qui, qualche rotella ce l'ha fuori posto....n'hai visto i pattini?
> 
> Scherzo eh!


Ma lo sai che quando ho comprato i pattini a mia figlia me li stavo ricomprando anche io? Adoravo pattinare! Mia figlia ha imparato subito! Ci sto ancora facendo un pensierino...


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che quando ho comprato i pattini a mia figlia me li stavo ricomprando anche io? Adoravo pattinare! Mia figlia ha imparato subito! Ci sto ancora facendo un pensierino...


Non sbaglieresti, un po' d'attività fisica aiuta sempre. Magari se sei all'inizio compra anche un casco. :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non sbaglieresti, un po' d'attività fisica aiuta sempre. Magari se sei all'inizio compra anche un casco. :mrgreen:


Il casco non serve... ero una pattinatrice provetta, anche sul ghiaccio,  e credo che sia come andare in bicicletta...
speriamo...  :singleeye:


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il casco non serve... ero una pattinatrice provetta, anche sul ghiaccio,  e credo che sia come andare in bicicletta...
> speriamo...  :singleeye:


Beata te. Una volta al palaghiaccio chiunque mi avrebbe riconosciuto, cadute inenarrabili, di un'ora almeno 50 minuti li ho passati a sbattere sul ghiaccio. Fu l'unica volta, pattinatore no, ma un grande cascatore si...uno stuntman.

Riproverò.:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Beata te. Una volta al palaghiaccio chiunque mi avrebbe riconosciuto, cadute inenarrabili, di un'ora almeno 50 minuti li ho passati a sbattere sul ghiaccio. Fu l'unica volta, pattinatore no, ma un grande cascatore si...uno stuntman.
> 
> Riproverò.:smile:



:risata:


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :risata:


Peggio di me c'era solo un altro che paradossalmente andava meglio di me. Non si è mai staccato dal corrimano. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Peggio di me c'era solo un altro che paradossalmente andava meglio di me. Non si è mai staccato dal corrimano. :mrgreen:



Tu avevi più coraggio. :smile:


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu avevi più coraggio. :smile:


Mah, più che altro era incoscienza. Poi a forza di prendere tranvate sono diventato più consapevole.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, più che altro era incoscienza. Poi a forza di prendere tranvate sono diventato più consapevole.



auhauhauaahhhahahaha.


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Beata te. Una volta al palaghiaccio chiunque mi avrebbe riconosciuto, cadute inenarrabili, di un'ora almeno 50 minuti li ho passati a sbattere sul ghiaccio. Fu l'unica volta, pattinatore no, ma un grande cascatore si...uno stuntman.
> 
> Riproverò.:smile:


:rotfl:
La prossima volta, oltre il casco, mettiti tutte le protezioni possibili!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Avevo credo sette anni? Boh, comunque questi erano pressapoco i miei pattini, ci scendevo intere rampe di scale e non cerano ostacoli a fermarmi. Ero un picciotto spericolato che si attaccava alle macchine per farsi trascinare, per dirne una tra le mille.


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo credo sette anni? Boh, comunque questi erano pressapoco i miei pattini, ci scendevo intere rampe di scale e non cerano ostacoli a fermarmi. Ero un picciotto spericolato che si attaccava alle macchine per farsi trascinare, per dirne una tra le mille.


Belli consumati anche. :smile:


----------



## ligheia (16 Settembre 2013)

Abbiamo deciso di staccarci almeno  per un periodo. Per me la situazione non era piu' sostenibile.  Dopo tutto questo tempo la sente ancora, non è capace di staccarsene, anche se dice che se pensa a lei vede tutto nero perchè io sono l'amore e lei ha costituito ora l'innamoramento. Lui dice che il tutto è nato in un periodo  in cui stava mettendo in dubbio tutta la sua vita, e che se anche non fosse arrivata lei sicuramente questa "crisi" avrebbe investito anche noi come coppia, probabilmente con tempi e modalità diverse.
Ma è ora ormai di fare chiarezza, anche se i problemi sul lavoro  con l'imminenza dell'istanza di fallimento certamente non aiutano e lo gettano nell'angoscia.
Ma se stava cercando  la forza di lasciarmi,  adesso  il primo passo è fatto, se invece ritroverà il senso di stare insieme tornerà. Mi ha detto che se va è per tornare, che ha bisogno di un periodo di silenzio. Io gli ho risposto che non so se mi troverà ad attenderlo. Le ferite sono state davvero profonde e non so se io saro' capace di lasciarmele dietro. Purtroppo per carattere io non dimentico e quindi non so se mi sarà possibile ritrovare una serenità con lui. In questi giorni ci siamo fatti davvero male, abbiamo parlato molto, io preferisco sapere.
Nel frattempo è importante che io riesca a mettere me di nuovo al centro della mia attenzione.  Razionalmente  credo che non si potesse fare diversamente, ma mi sento spersa, spaesata, una piccola aliena nel mondo consueto. Ma passerà.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Abbiamo deciso di staccarci almeno  per un periodo. Per me la situazione non era piu' sostenibile.  Dopo tutto questo tempo la sente ancora, non è capace di staccarsene, anche se dice che se pensa a lei vede tutto nero perchè io sono l'amore e lei ha costituito ora l'innamoramento. Lui dice che il tutto è nato in un periodo  in cui stava mettendo in dubbio tutta la sua vita, e che se anche non fosse arrivata lei sicuramente questa "crisi" avrebbe investito anche noi come coppia, probabilmente con tempi e modalità diverse.
> Ma è ora ormai di fare chiarezza, anche se i problemi sul lavoro  con l'imminenza dell'istanza di fallimento certamente non aiutano e lo gettano nell'angoscia.
> Ma se stava cercando  la forza di lasciarmi,  adesso  il primo passo è fatto, se invece ritroverà il senso di stare insieme tornerà. Mi ha detto che se va è per tornare, che ha bisogno di un periodo di silenzio. Io gli ho risposto che non so se mi troverà ad attenderlo. Le ferite sono state davvero profonde e non so se io saro' capace di lasciarmele dietro. Purtroppo per carattere io non dimentico e quindi non so se mi sarà possibile ritrovare una serenità con lui. In questi giorni ci siamo fatti davvero male, abbiamo parlato molto, io preferisco sapere.
> Nel frattempo è importante che io riesca a mettere me di nuovo al centro della mia attenzione.  Razionalmente  credo che non si potesse fare diversamente, ma mi sento spersa, spaesata, una piccola aliena nel mondo consueto. Ma passerà.


Che passi è sicuro, e ti dirò, non molte sono le persone che se lo dicono subito, me compresa ai tempi: brava! L'importante però è badare a COME passerà. Il _frattempo _è importante, fondamentale, è al di sopra di tutto. Nel frattempo possono germinare tutte le cose buone e anche le cattive, quindi attenta! Coltivalo,mettici le cose che vorresti che gli altri ti dedicassero. Non ti far mancare niente! Niente che ti serva per accudirti e coccolarti e confortarti e coltivarti, tratta il tuo frattempo come se fosse la tua creatura preferita. Spero che esso ti tratti allo stesso modo.
Per il resto, ribadisco quello che ho già scritto in questo 3D.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo credo sette anni? Boh, comunque questi erano pressapoco i miei pattini, ci scendevo intere rampe di scale e non cerano ostacoli a fermarmi. Ero un picciotto spericolato che si attaccava alle macchine per farsi trascinare, per dirne una tra le mille.


Pero' per andare veramente forte co' quelli...tra l'altro, gli unici che c'erano all'epoca, dovevi legare con lo spago la tomaia della scarpa al pattino oseno' usciva dal fermo e te massacravi......maro'...


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Abbiamo deciso di staccarci almeno  per un periodo. Per me la situazione non era piu' sostenibile.  Dopo tutto questo tempo la sente ancora, non è capace di staccarsene, anche se dice che se pensa a lei vede tutto nero perchè io sono l'amore e lei ha costituito ora l'innamoramento. Lui dice che il tutto è nato in un periodo  in cui stava mettendo in dubbio tutta la sua vita, e che se anche non fosse arrivata lei sicuramente questa "crisi" avrebbe investito anche noi come coppia, probabilmente con tempi e modalità diverse.
> Ma è ora ormai di fare chiarezza, anche se i problemi sul lavoro  con l'imminenza dell'istanza di fallimento certamente non aiutano e lo gettano nell'angoscia.
> Ma se stava cercando  la forza di lasciarmi,  adesso  il primo passo è fatto, se invece ritroverà il senso di stare insieme tornerà. Mi ha detto che se va è per tornare, che ha bisogno di un periodo di silenzio. Io gli ho risposto che non so se mi troverà ad attenderlo. Le ferite sono state davvero profonde e non so se io saro' capace di lasciarmele dietro. Purtroppo per carattere io non dimentico e quindi non so se mi sarà possibile ritrovare una serenità con lui. In questi giorni ci siamo fatti davvero male, abbiamo parlato molto, io preferisco sapere.
> Nel frattempo è importante che io riesca a mettere me di nuovo al centro della mia attenzione.  Razionalmente  credo che non si potesse fare diversamente, ma mi sento spersa, spaesata, una piccola aliena nel mondo consueto. Ma passerà.


In bocca al lupo ligheia!
Dice bene Innominata: ritrova il gusto di pensare a te stessa! Sarà utile anche alle tue figlie...

:abbraccio:


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' per andare veramente forte co' quelli...tra l'altro, gli unici che c'erano all'epoca, dovevi legare con lo spago la tomaia della scarpa al pattino oseno' usciva dal fermo e te massacravi......maro'...


Certo che se Ligheia pensasse che le vostre sono metafore sul suo 3D...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Certo che se Ligheia pensasse che le vostre sono metafore sul suo 3D...


Perche' c'ha na storia co' n'istruttore de pattinaggio?...nun aggio letto ...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' per andare veramente forte co' quelli...tra l'altro, gli unici che c'erano all'epoca, dovevi legare con lo spago la tomaia della scarpa al pattino oseno' usciva dal fermo e te massacravi......maro'...



Non ricordo questo particolare, probabile se tu lo scrivi. Quando ho cercato su google immagini per far vedere i pattini che usavo, in mente mi è solo venuto un particolare che avevo dimenticato, le cinghie di cuoio. 

Però mi pare di capire che anche tu....


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Abbiamo deciso di staccarci almeno  per un periodo. Per me la situazione non era piu' sostenibile.  Dopo tutto questo tempo la sente ancora, non è capace di staccarsene, anche se dice che se pensa a lei vede tutto nero perchè io sono l'amore e lei ha costituito ora l'innamoramento. Lui dice che il tutto è nato in un periodo  in cui stava mettendo in dubbio tutta la sua vita, e che se anche non fosse arrivata lei sicuramente questa "crisi" avrebbe investito anche noi come coppia, probabilmente con tempi e modalità diverse.
> Ma è ora ormai di fare chiarezza, anche se i problemi sul lavoro  con l'imminenza dell'istanza di fallimento certamente non aiutano e lo gettano nell'angoscia.
> Ma se stava cercando  la forza di lasciarmi,  adesso  il primo passo è fatto, se invece ritroverà il senso di stare insieme tornerà. Mi ha detto che se va è per tornare, che ha bisogno di un periodo di silenzio. Io gli ho risposto che non so se mi troverà ad attenderlo. Le ferite sono state davvero profonde e non so se io saro' capace di lasciarmele dietro. Purtroppo per carattere io non dimentico e quindi non so se mi sarà possibile ritrovare una serenità con lui. In questi giorni ci siamo fatti davvero male, abbiamo parlato molto, io preferisco sapere.
> Nel frattempo è importante che io riesca a mettere me di nuovo al centro della mia attenzione.  Razionalmente  credo che non si potesse fare diversamente, ma mi sento spersa, spaesata, una piccola aliena nel mondo consueto. Ma passerà.


Direi che sei una donna con gli attributi, mi dispiace davvero che tuo marito non si renda conto di quel che sta perdendo. 
In bocca al lupo...:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Direi che sei una donna con gli attributi, mi dispiace davvero che tuo marito non si renda conto di quel che sta perdendo.
> In bocca al lupo...:smile:


Se lo scrive Eliade è cosa certa. smuack!!













































Slurp.


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se lo scrive Eliade è cosa certa. smuack!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ricordo questo particolare, probabile se tu lo scrivi. Quando ho cercato su google immagini per far vedere i pattini che usavo, in mente mi è solo venuto un particolare che avevo dimenticato, le cinghie di cuoio.
> 
> Però mi pare di capire che anche tu....


Le cinghie si allacciavano sulla caviglia, ma la punta della scarpa era bloccata solo da quei fermi che stringevano la suola e se andavi forte, la scarpa usciva e te massacravi...


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Le cinghie si allacciavano sulla caviglia,* ma la punta della scarpa era bloccata solo da quei fermi che stringevano la suola e se andavi forte, la scarpa usciva e te massacravi...



anche ai polsi
poi arriva la pillolina


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Abbiamo deciso di staccarci almeno  per un periodo. Per me la situazione non era piu' sostenibile.  Dopo tutto questo tempo la sente ancora, non è capace di staccarsene, anche se dice che se pensa a lei vede tutto nero perchè io sono l'amore e lei ha costituito ora l'innamoramento. Lui dice che il tutto è nato in un periodo  in cui stava mettendo in dubbio tutta la sua vita, e che se anche non fosse arrivata lei sicuramente questa "crisi" avrebbe investito anche noi come coppia, probabilmente con tempi e modalità diverse.
> Ma è ora ormai di fare chiarezza, anche se i problemi sul lavoro  con l'imminenza dell'istanza di fallimento certamente non aiutano e lo gettano nell'angoscia.
> Ma se stava cercando  la forza di lasciarmi,  adesso  il primo passo è fatto, se invece ritroverà il senso di stare insieme tornerà. Mi ha detto che se va è per tornare, che ha bisogno di un periodo di silenzio. Io gli ho risposto che non so se mi troverà ad attenderlo. Le ferite sono state davvero profonde e non so se io saro' capace di lasciarmele dietro. Purtroppo per carattere io non dimentico e quindi non so se mi sarà possibile ritrovare una serenità con lui. In questi giorni ci siamo fatti davvero male, abbiamo parlato molto, io preferisco sapere.
> Nel frattempo è importante che io riesca a mettere me di nuovo al centro della mia attenzione.  Razionalmente  credo che non si potesse fare diversamente, ma mi sento spersa, spaesata, una piccola aliena nel mondo consueto. Ma passerà.


il tempo lenisce, usalo a tuo favore, togli ti se puoi degli sfizi che magari fino ad ora ti eri negata, la protagonista della tua vita sei tu ... :up:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Abbiamo deciso di staccarci almeno  per un periodo. Per me la situazione non era piu' sostenibile.  Dopo tutto questo tempo la sente ancora, non è capace di staccarsene, anche se dice che se pensa a lei vede tutto nero perchè io sono l'amore e lei ha costituito ora l'innamoramento. Lui dice che il tutto è nato in un periodo  in cui stava mettendo in dubbio tutta la sua vita, e che se anche non fosse arrivata lei sicuramente questa "crisi" avrebbe investito anche noi come coppia, probabilmente con tempi e modalità diverse.
> Ma è ora ormai di fare chiarezza, anche se i problemi sul lavoro  con l'imminenza dell'istanza di fallimento certamente non aiutano e lo gettano nell'angoscia.
> Ma se stava cercando  la forza di lasciarmi,  adesso  il primo passo è fatto, se invece ritroverà il senso di stare insieme tornerà. Mi ha detto che se va è per tornare, che ha bisogno di un periodo di silenzio. Io gli ho risposto che non so se mi troverà ad attenderlo. Le ferite sono state davvero profonde e non so se io saro' capace di lasciarmele dietro. Purtroppo per carattere io non dimentico e quindi non so se mi sarà possibile ritrovare una serenità con lui. In questi giorni ci siamo fatti davvero male, abbiamo parlato molto, io preferisco sapere.
> Nel frattempo è importante che io riesca a mettere me di nuovo al centro della mia attenzione.  Razionalmente  credo che non si potesse fare diversamente, ma mi sento spersa, spaesata, una piccola aliena nel mondo consueto. Ma passerà.


Io ho il dubbio che tu possa essere sola da tempo, senza averne consapevolezza.
Ne uscirai.
Fatti sostenere anche da noi :amici:


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Abbiamo deciso di staccarci almeno  per un periodo.  [...] *non so se mi troverà ad attenderlo.* [...] *Nel frattempo è importante che io riesca a mettere me di nuovo al centro della mia attenzione.*  Razionalmente  credo che non si potesse fare diversamente, ma mi sento spersa, spaesata, una piccola aliena nel mondo consueto. Ma passerà.


Le parole che ho "nerettato" mi rendono fiduciosa per te. Comunque vadano le cose, non sarà tempo sprecato.
In bocca al lupo.
:up:


----------



## ligheia (17 Settembre 2013)

Vi ringrazio per  le osservazioni e soprattutto per gli incoraggiamenti. Ne ho davvero bisogno.
E' dura. In questo momento,  molti sapranno di cosa sto parlando, sto  soffrendo la sindrome da letto vuoto  (al momento non si accettano  battute!!!!)
Sto pensando, riflettendo... se si tornerà insieme, come dice il mio  compagno, sarà come sposarsi di nuovo, perchè saremo, anzi già siamo,  delle persone diverse.
Lui dovrà abbandonare la sindrome da Peter Pan, gli ho dato veramente  tanta libertà, per amore, per fiducia, perchè ritengo che ognuno debba  avere i suoi spazio all'interno della coppia,  e forse anche per un   senso di inadeguatezza dovuto ai miei problemi (questo sarebbe un punto  da elaborare, ma credo che non lo superero' mai appieno), ma lui non è  stato capace di farne buon uso. E io dovrei cercare di abbandonare il  mio mito personale della "donna che non deve chiedere mai", anche questo  probabilmente dovuto alla mia condizione (e scusate la psicologia  spicciola), della donna autonoma che basta sempre a se stessa... e che  non mi ha permesso di "chiedere" quello di cui avevo bisogno.  Questo  non vuol dire che anch'io non abbia avuto i miei spazi (l'anno scorso  sono stata negli Stati Uniti per "un mese sabbatico", le ragazze a casa  con lui)...
Del resto lui mi scrive che "Approfittiamo di questo  momento per  guardare dentro di noi, quali erano, veramente, i nostri desideri, cosa è  mancato,.. lo considero un momento di raccoglimento. Bisogna avere un  pò di fiducia. IO devo avere fiducia in me. La cosa mi manca da molto."

E.. dulcis in fundo.. domani mi trovero' faccia a faccia con lei nella riunione scolastica di inizio anno... Aiuto.


----------



## Innominata (17 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio per  le osservazioni e soprattutto per gli incoraggiamenti. Ne ho davvero bisogno.
> E' dura. In questo momento,  molti sapranno di cosa sto parlando, sto  soffrendo la sindrome da letto vuoto  (al momento non si accettano  battute!!!!)
> Sto pensando, riflettendo... se si tornerà insieme, come dice il mio  compagno, sarà come sposarsi di nuovo, perchè saremo, anzi già siamo,  delle persone diverse.
> Lui dovrà abbandonare la sindrome da Peter Pan, gli ho dato veramente  tanta libertà, per amore, per fiducia, perchè ritengo che ognuno debba  avere i suoi spazio all'interno della coppia,  e forse anche per un   senso di inadeguatezza dovuto ai miei problemi (questo sarebbe un punto  da elaborare, ma credo che non lo superero' mai appieno), ma lui non è  stato capace di farne buon uso. E io dovrei cercare di abbandonare il  mio mito personale della "donna che non deve chiedere mai", anche questo  probabilmente dovuto alla mia condizione (e scusate la psicologia  spicciola), della donna autonoma che basta sempre a se stessa... e che  non mi ha permesso di "chiedere" quello di cui avevo bisogno.  Questo  non vuol dire che anch'io non abbia avuto i miei spazi (l'anno scorso  sono stata negli Stati Uniti per "un mese sabbatico", le ragazze a casa  con lui)...
> ...


I tradinettini interessati saranno tutti stipati nella tua borsetta trasformati in mosche, se vuoi a un certo punto si metteranno a ronzare e a camminare sull'ombretto della signora...
Ricordo una riunione scolastica per me tremenda, ce l'ho ancora nelle vene a distanza di anni. I motivi erano molto diversi, ma ero comunque al fronte, con un nemico davanti. Oltre alle munizioni che mi sforzavo di avere, e che mi  costavano tanto, ebbi bisogno di un atto di comfort nei confronti di me stessa, una compagnia-amuleto che mi accompagnava come un'ombra rosa a ogni movimento e a ogni parola (0,5ml di Teint de Neige)...
In bocca al lupo, forza.


----------



## ligheia (17 Settembre 2013)

grazie Innominata..
certo che se potessi andrei a scuola con l' accetta di shining..altro che Teint de Neige... ma forse non è il caso vero?


----------



## Innominata (17 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> grazie Innominata..
> certo che se potessi andrei a scuola con l' accetta di shining..altro che Teint de Neige... ma forse non è il caso vero?


TdN è per l'appunto l'accetta trasformata, no?


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> grazie Innominata..
> certo che se potessi* andrei a scuola con l' accetta di shining.*.altro che Teint de Neige... ma forse non è il caso vero?



quoto, in effetti le riunioni scolastiche sono noiosissime!:mrgreen:

dai non ci pensare, mi sembri una persona molto equilibrata, sarà la tipa a stare sui carboni ardenti, non tu


----------



## ligheia (17 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> dai non ci pensare, mi sembri una persona molto equilibrata, sarà la tipa a stare sui carboni ardenti, non tu


guarda.. vedendo gli scrupoli che NON si è fatta finora, non credo che sarà sui carboni ardenti.. ma magari ci manda suo marito.. che dite, gli chiedo come vanno le cose in famiglia?


----------



## Innominata (17 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> guarda.. vedendo gli scrupoli che NON si è fatta finora, non credo che sarà sui carboni ardenti.. ma magari ci manda suo marito.. che dite, gli chiedo come vanno le cose in famiglia?


mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, domani potrebbe aver da fare e mandare l marito...e allora sarebbe carino se tu mandassi il tuo


----------



## ligheia (17 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, domani potrebbe aver da fare e mandare l marito...e allora sarebbe carino se tu mandassi il tuo


Già ma se poi invece ci va lei.. mi metto pure a combinargli gli appuntamenti.. oppure li aspetto fuori con una doppia accetta!!!


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Già ma se poi invece ci va lei.. mi metto pure a combinargli gli appuntamenti.. oppure li aspetto fuori con una doppia accetta!!!



ma tuo marito l'ha conosciuta per via della scuola o la conosceva già?


----------



## ligheia (17 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tuo marito l'ha conosciuta per via della scuola o la conosceva già?


No, le nostre due famiglie si sono conosciute per via della scuola.. ci siamo trasferiti nella cittadina del mio compagno 4 anni fa, dopo aver vissuto nella mia per una decina d'anni. Col fatto che io continuo a lavorare nella mia città e mi sposto quotidianamente, nella nuova residenza conosco poche persone, le occasioni di relazione sono state relativamente scarse.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Già ma se poi invece ci va lei.. mi metto pure a combinargli gli appuntamenti.. oppure li aspetto fuori con una doppia accetta!!!


Basta un sussurro "Hai la faccia come il culo" con un sorriso


----------



## lolapal (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta un sussurro "Hai la faccia come il culo" con un sorriso


Fa molto "disperate housewife" ma ci sta tutto, secondo me!  

Ligheia sei in gamba! Riesci anche a scherzarci sopra! Sono convinta che il tuo istinto ti guiderà bene... :smile:


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> guarda.. vedendo gli scrupoli che NON si è fatta finora, non credo che sarà sui carboni ardenti.. ma magari ci manda suo marito.. che dite, gli chiedo come vanno le cose in famiglia?


No, no, no.

Questa va ignorata TOTALMENTE.
Buon giorno e buona sera, Stop.

Se dovesse esserci il marito, io farei la faccia tosta di chiedere come mai non c'è la moglie...
Poi cercherei di scoprire se si son visti.


Ma lei nei tuoi confronti, come si comporta/ava?


----------



## devastata (18 Settembre 2013)

*sembra li aiuti a non pensarci.*



free ha detto:


> ma con un fallimento alle porte gli si alza??:singleeye


l
La storia ha qualche punto in comune con il tradimento   o di mio marito. Vivere una storia con una persona che non sa niente della sua rovinosa caduta lo aiutava a trovare un minimo di fiducia in se stesso mentre, il confronto con me, cosciente di tutti i suoi guai e problemi lo
 sminuiva anche se non ne parlavamo piu'. Quindi si. Riescono. Poi scoprono il viagra se l'amante è molto più giovane. Nuova vita. Quello che e' imperdonabile e' la mancanza di coraggio di scegliere. Gia' e' quasi un miracolo perdonare un tradimento. Se non c'e pentimento e continua a tradire SUBITO fuori senza se e senza ma. Benvenuta.


----------



## Leda (18 Settembre 2013)

*If looks could kill they probably will...*

Chissà come sarà andata la riunione di oggi...


----------



## devastata (19 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Ligheia
> 
> Separazione immediata. Che provi a sentirti mancare, tu che sei la terra sotto i suoi piedi, secondo me...
> E tu mentalmente concentrati sul fatto che sei stata tradita, e comincia a provare rabbia vera contro di lui, senza giustificarlo, come già stai facendo da quello che scrivi, mettendo cioè in evidenza che ha problemi di lavoro e che tu l'avresti trascurato... No no... Lui ha trascurato te! Attenta a queste dinamiche psicologiche buoniste...
> Intanto, valigie fuori dalla porta. Subito. Che lo ami lo sa benissimo, ma se non ti sente e non ti ha sotto controllo per un bel po', voglio vedere come e quanto lo sa ancora che lo ami! Tu non farglielo credere in nessun momento. Tu sei arrabbiata con lui, tu l'ammazzeresti. Questo devve vedere. Chiaramente, viene meglio se almeno un po' ti incazzi davvero! Essù!! Fallo


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Il problema e' che tu ora  sei sola a riflettere. Mentre se lui riflettera' scopandosi l'amica, la riflessione non sara' paritaria. 

Il tuo mese sabbatico per lui fu' uno splendido regalo. Ne ho fatti tanti, incondapevolmrnte, a mio marito, proprio come te dandogli liberta' totale. Puntualm ente tradita. Cura te stessa. Le tue amicizie. Divertiti. Ti accorgerai di cose inaspettate e piacevoli.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il problema e' che tu ora  sei sola a riflettere. Mentre se lui riflettera' scopandosi l'amica, la riflessione non sara' paritaria.
> 
> Il tuo mese sabbatico per lui fu' uno splendido regalo. Ne ho fatti tanti, incondapevolmrnte, a mio marito, proprio come te dandogli liberta' totale. Puntualmente tradita. Cura te stessa. Le tue amicizie. Divertiti. Ti accorgerai di cose inaspettate e piacevoli.


:up:


----------



## ligheia (20 Settembre 2013)

Buondi..:
alla riunione è venuta lei in persona. E' arrivata dopo di me e si è seduta il piu' lontano possibile. L'ho completamente ignorata. Intanto chiacchieravo allegramente con una amica comune.. almeno che non mi vedesse col morale sotto i tacchi com'è in realtà e che se per caso lo sente non gli possa dire che mi sto disperando per lui. Lei pero' mi è sembrata un po' abbattuta... Comunque è solo il primo round, la settimana prossima c'e' un'altra riunione...ma almeno non è l'insegnante di mia figlia, sarebbe peggio no???
@Eliade
Lei con me nei 15 gg in cui non sapevo nulla (l'ho scoperto quasi subito infatti..) era normale, "amica".. pensa che eravamo andate insieme ad accompagnare le nostre figlie in gita.. e mi aveva raccontato come aveva conosciuto suo marito, com'era andata con lui...madonna.
@devastata
si è vero, gli ho dato molta libertà. Ma questa è una cosa in cui credo molto nel rapporto di coppia e probabilmente sotto questo aspetto mi comporterei nello stesso modo. Certo, bisognava che avesse la saggezza e la "centratura" per usarla al meglio. Del resto a me non interessa avere un uomo tutto casa e lavoro (ovvio, non intendevo che andasse a rasare il praticello in casa altrui!), il fatto che avesse molti interessi è anche uno dei  motivi per cui lui mi è sempre piaciuto. E il viaggio negli Stati Uniti è stato un gran regalo anche per me...e spero che a quel tempo non l'abbia usato per scopare altre. Mi pare che tu stia ancora con tuo marito o mi sbaglio? Qual'è stato il motivo che ti ha fatto restare? 

Io in questi pochi giorni ho evitato qualsiasi contatto (tranne quelli strettamente relativi alle figlie) e oggi mi ha scritto che vorrebbe parlarmi. Gli ho risposto che è meglio aspettare ancora un po', non credo che in pochi giorni abbia avuto quell'illuminazione che gli è mancata per i mesi precedenti.
Ma la realtà è che ho paura. Fintanto che stiamo cosi ho sempre la speranza (probabilmente irrazionale) che si possa riprendere la relazione, incontrandoci ho paura di avere la conferma che è tutto finito. 
Avevate anche voi la sensazione di non poter credere che fosse finita così?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Buondi..:
> alla riunione è venuta lei in persona. E' arrivata dopo di me e si è seduta il piu' lontano possibile. L'ho completamente ignorata. Intanto chiacchieravo allegramente con una amica comune.. almeno che non mi vedesse col morale sotto i tacchi com'è in realtà e che se per caso lo sente non gli possa dire che mi sto disperando per lui. Lei pero' mi è sembrata un po' abbattuta... Comunque è solo il primo round, la settimana prossima c'e' un'altra riunione...ma almeno non è l'insegnante di mia figlia, sarebbe peggio no???
> @Eliade
> Lei con me nei 15 gg in cui non sapevo nulla (l'ho scoperto quasi subito infatti..) era normale, "amica".. pensa che eravamo andate insieme ad accompagnare le nostre figlie in gita.. e mi aveva raccontato come aveva conosciuto suo marito, com'era andata con lui...madonna.
> ...


La raffinata signora che si presentava da amica mentre aveva una relazione con tuo marito merita solo disprezzo (mi spiace per chi si è trovata in questo ruolo e non è riuscita a fare diversamente. Qui si sta parlando con la tradita che ha tutto il diritto di provare disprezzo e disgusto). Ignorarla o guardarla come uno scarafaggio spiaccicato se lo prende, incarta e porta a casa.

L'incredulità è un sentimento che, anche ora a distanza di anni dalla separazione, ancora riaffiora. Per me resta inconcepibile che si possa spudoratamente tradire, mentire e fare del male. Di conseguenza un tempo ero anche incredula che tutto potesse finire. Dopo ho capito che stavo molto meglio senza una persona tanto meschina.


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Buondi..:
> alla riunione è venuta lei in persona. E' arrivata dopo di me e si è seduta il piu' lontano possibile. L'ho completamente ignorata. Intanto chiacchieravo allegramente con una amica comune.. almeno che non mi vedesse col morale sotto i tacchi com'è in realtà e che se per caso lo sente non gli possa dire che mi sto disperando per lui. Lei pero' mi è sembrata un po' abbattuta... Comunque è solo il primo round, la settimana prossima c'e' un'altra riunione...ma almeno non è l'insegnante di mia figlia, sarebbe peggio no???
> @Eliade
> Lei con me nei 15 gg in cui non sapevo nulla (l'ho scoperto quasi subito infatti..) era normale, "amica".. pensa che eravamo andate insieme ad accompagnare le nostre figlie in gita.. e mi aveva raccontato come aveva conosciuto suo marito, com'era andata con lui...madonna.
> ...



pure io sono così di carattere
tra l'altro mi sembra proprio che sia una qualità sottovalutata, a volte


----------



## JON (20 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> Buondi..:
> alla riunione è venuta lei in persona. E' arrivata dopo di me e si è seduta il piu' lontano possibile. L'ho completamente ignorata. Intanto chiacchieravo allegramente con una amica comune.. almeno che non mi vedesse col morale sotto i tacchi com'è in realtà e che se per caso lo sente non gli possa dire che mi sto disperando per lui. Lei pero' mi è sembrata un po' abbattuta... Comunque è solo il primo round, la settimana prossima c'e' un'altra riunione...ma almeno non è l'insegnante di mia figlia, sarebbe peggio no???
> @Eliade
> Lei con me nei 15 gg in cui non sapevo nulla (l'ho scoperto quasi subito infatti..) era normale, "amica".. pensa che eravamo andate insieme ad accompagnare le nostre figlie in gita.. e mi aveva raccontato come aveva conosciuto suo marito, com'era andata con lui...madonna.
> ...


Se finirà vorrà dire che non potevi fare altro. Anche se i tuoi modi possono sembrare inerti, secondo me stai affrontando la cosa nel migliore dei modi. Il rischio che corri invece è che lui torni troppo precipitosamente.


----------



## ligheia (20 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Anche se i tuoi modi possono sembrare inerti,.


In fondo cosa avrei dovuto fare? Non credo che  sbatterlo immediatamente fuori della porta avrebbe risolto un granchè,  anche se l'istinto immediato sarebbe stato quello. Anch'io ho avuto i  miei momenti di crisi, anche se non ho tradito,  e se allora mi avesse  allontanata mi avrebbe forse "aiutata"  far chiarezza in me stessa piu'  velocemente, ma a discapito di un rapporto che è stato anche di dialogo e  comprensione. Anche ora abbiamo cercato di parlare e di capire. E' vero  è stato meschino e falso in questa occasione, ma è anche vero che è la  persona che ho amato e apprezzato per vent'anni. Non voglio essere  disonesta anch'io, se deve finire sapro' comunque di aver avuto dalla mia parte  la correttezza, la forza e la volontà di chiarire, e questo  mi puo'  aiutare a superare il dolore e la difficoltà di questo periodo. Visto  che  lui pero' finora non ha trovato coraggio e motivazioni, mi è parso giusto farlo  allontanare. Il tempo dirà se c'è una base che si puo' recuperare o no. Anche da parte mia.


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La raffinata signora che si presentava da amica mentre aveva una relazione con tuo marito merita solo disprezzo (mi spiace per chi si è trovata in questo ruolo e non è riuscita a fare diversamente. Qui si sta parlando con la tradita che ha tutto il diritto di provare disprezzo e disgusto). Ignorarla o guardarla come uno scarafaggio spiaccicato se lo prende, incarta e porta a casa.
> 
> L'incredulità è un sentimento che, anche ora a distanza di anni dalla separazione, ancora riaffiora. Per me resta inconcepibile che si possa spudoratamente tradire, mentire e fare del male. Di conseguenza un tempo ero anche incredula che tutto potesse finire. Dopo ho capito che stavo molto meglio senza una persona tanto meschina.


Ormai ne sono convinta. Ci vuole pero' tempo per metabolizzare tutto.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

... resto dell'idea che *parlare* dopo un tradimento sia svilire il tradimento, svilire se stessi, svilire l'altro e svilire l'amore...


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... resto dell'idea che *parlare* dopo un tradimento sia svilire il tradimento, svilire se stessi, svilire l'altro e svilire l'amore...


Non intendo certo che si debba parlare di loro due. Meno ancora a letto. Ma capire perche' quello si. Invece mio marito e' impenetrabile. Quindu non so se la sus e' una scelta sentimentale o di comodo. In ogni caso ormai mi importa tallmente poco di lui che le motivazioni se le puo' tenere. Si cambia. Sta uscendo ora. Voleva andassi con lui. Non ne ho proprio voglia. Felice di stare con mia figlis.


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Che fatica correggere con il cellulare. Il suo tradimenti mi ha fatti fare passi da gigante. Mai avevo mandato msg ora vedi addirittura chu chiama. Anche se neppure controllo piu'. Troppo tardi.


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... resto dell'idea che *parlare* dopo un tradimento sia svilire il tradimento, svilire se stessi, svilire l'altro e svilire l'amore...


Allora cosa consigli?  il suo non e' stato un piccolo svago. Sei anni e l'ho saputo dalla squallida. Anzi, l'ha saputo mia figlia e ho scoperto dopo che un altra lo sapeva da 3 anni ma non sapeva cosa fare. Quella molto particolare. La piccolina ne avrebbe parlato subito. Se non con me con il padre.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

ligheia ha detto:


> In fondo cosa avrei dovuto fare? Non credo che  sbatterlo immediatamente fuori della porta avrebbe risolto un granchè,  anche se l'istinto immediato sarebbe stato quello. Anch'io ho avuto i  miei momenti di crisi, anche se non ho tradito,  e se allora mi avesse  allontanata mi avrebbe forse "aiutata"  far chiarezza in me stessa piu'  velocemente, ma a discapito di un rapporto che è stato anche di dialogo e  comprensione. Anche ora abbiamo cercato di parlare e di capire. E' vero  è stato meschino e falso in questa occasione, ma è anche vero che è la  persona che ho amato e apprezzato per vent'anni. Non voglio essere  disonesta anch'io, se deve finire sapro' comunque di aver avuto dalla mia parte  la correttezza, la forza e la volontà di chiarire, e questo  mi puo'  aiutare a superare il dolore e la difficoltà di questo periodo. Visto  che  lui pero' finora non ha trovato coraggio e motivazioni, mi è parso giusto farlo  allontanare. Il tempo dirà se c'è una base che si puo' recuperare o no. Anche da parte mia.


Il tuo è il percorso normale di una brava persona.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... resto dell'idea che *parlare* dopo un tradimento sia svilire il tradimento, svilire se stessi, svilire l'altro e svilire l'amore...


Credo di non aver capito nemmeno io.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Settembre 2013)

Parlare... e di che? Non c'è niente da dire. Il traditore può voler dire (per giustificarsi, per rimediare, ma allora ha tradito per fondamentale imbecillità e allora perché ascoltare un imbecille?). Ma il tradito no. Il tradito fa. Così la vedo io nel mio western ideale


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Parlare... e di che? Non c'è niente da dire. Il traditore può voler dire (per giustificarsi, per rimediare, ma allora ha tradito per fondamentale imbecillità *e allora perché ascoltare un imbecille?)*. Ma il tradito no. Il tradito fa. Così la vedo io nel mio western ideale


giusto per dargli una chance


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Parlare... e di che? Non c'è niente da dire. Il traditore può voler dire (per giustificarsi, per rimediare, ma allora ha tradito per fondamentale imbecillità *e allora perché ascoltare un imbecille?*). Ma il tradito no. Il tradito fa. Così la vedo io nel mio western ideale





lunapiena ha detto:


> giusto per dargli una chance


se la stima è caduta così in basso... non è a mio avviso dare una chance, ma masochismo puro... :condom:


----------



## barabba (23 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se la stima è caduta così in basso... non è a mio avviso dare una chance, ma masochismo puro... :condom:



Storie! Se c'è volontà di comporre e di analizzare bene i prorpi comportamenti, mai del tutto scevri di colpe in assoluto, si deve e si può ricomporre...imbecillità o meno dei vari partecipanti...

E potrebbe essere un bell'esercizio spirituale e pratico, che poi ti ripaga, per il resto del tuo tempo di nuovo insieme...naturalmente se vi è sincerità da entrambe le parti...

Si deve, *necessariamente*, essere molto lucidi e molto autocritici in senso reale.


----------

